# عاجل.. الطيران المصرية تؤكد تحطم الطائرة



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

* عاجل.. الطيران المصرية  تؤكد تحطم الطائرة*

    منذ 8 دقيقه May 19, 2016, 8:37 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أفادت قناة سكاي نيوز عربي في نبأ عاجل، إن وزارة الطيران المصرية أكدت  تحطم الطائرة المصرية القادمة من باريس.     وصرح مصدر مسئول بمصر للطيران أنه قد تم الإبلاغ عن طريق البحث والإنقاذ  التابع للقوات المسلحة باستقبال رسالة استغاثة من أجهزة الطوارئ بالطائرة  الساعة 04:26 محلي بتوقيت القاهرة فجر اليوم وجاري البحث.     هذا وقد قامت القوات المسلحة المصرية بالدفع بعدد من الطائرات والوحدات  البحرية لتكثيف عمليات البحث كما قامت اليونان بالدفع بطائرة للبحث أيضاً  بالتنسيق مع الجانب المصري.  

هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* لأول مرة.. صور أفراد طاقم طائرة مصر الطيران المفقودة*

    منذ 4 دقيقه May 19, 2016, 8:40 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تداول رواد موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، صوراً لأفراد طاقم طائرة مصر  الطيران المفقودة. يذكر أن شركة مصر للطيران، أعلنت اختفاء طائرتها القادمة  من باريس والتى تحمل رقم MS804 من طراز إير باص A 320، وعلى متنها 56  راكبا، و10 من طاقمها.






















   هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

الاخبار العامة 



    العودة الى الرئيسية  

* فرنسا تشكل خلية أزمات بمطار  شارل ديجول بعد اختفاء الطائرة المصرية*

    منذ 20 دقيقه May 19, 2016, 8:28 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أعلنت فرنسا تشكيل خلية أزمات بمطار باريس شارل ديجول، صباح الخميس، بعد اختفاء طائرة مصر للطيران القادمة من العاصمة الفرنسية.
  ونقلت وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية عن مصادر بـ«مصر للطيران» عن وجود 15 فرنسيا على متن الطائرة.
  وكان مصدر مسؤول بمصر للطيران صرح بأن طائرة الشركة «MS804» القادمة من  مطار باريس شارل ديجول وعلى متنها 66 راكبا و10 من أفراد طاقمها، فقدت  الاتصال بأجهزة الرادار في تمام الساعة 02:45 بتوقيت القاهرة وكانت على  ارتفاع 37.000 قدم.
  المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

*















 
                                                                     A                                                                          A A A A






                                                                                                                                                                                            عاجل  - «وزارة الطيران المصرية» تؤكد «تحطم» الطائرة.. وعلى متنها 66 شخصاً



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               2016/05/19   06:57 ص 

           التقيم       
  التقيم الحالي 5/0  










  صورة أرشيفية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           




                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]اختفت  طائرة ركاب مدنية مصرية، فجر الخميس 19 مايو، من طراز إيرباص 320 تابعة  لشركة مصر للطيران، أقلعت من مطار شارل ديغول بباريس متوجهة إلى القاهرة،  وعلى متنها 66 شخصا.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وأفادت  مصر للطيران على حسابها بتويتر بأن من بين ركاب الطائرة المختفية طفلا  واحدا ورضيعين اثنين بالإضافة إلى 3 من عناصر الأمن و7 من أفراد الطاقم،  ومن بين جنسيات ركاب الطائرة 30مصريا، عراقيان، 15 فرنسيا، بريطاني،  بلجيكي، كندي، سعودي، سوداني، تشادي، برتغالي، كويتي.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]أضافت  أن الرحلة MS804 أقلعت من مطار شارل ديغول بباريس متجهة إلى مطار القاهرة،  واختفت من شاشات الرادار في ساعة مبكرة من فجر اليوم الخميس.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وبحسب  مصر للطيران فإن أجهزة الرادار فقدت الاتصال بالطائرة في تمام الساعة  02:45 بتوقيت القاهرة، واختفت الطائرة من طراز إيرباص وصنعت عام 2003، بعد  الدخول إلى المجال الجوي المصري بـ 10 أميال، وكانت الطائرة على ارتفاع  37.000 قدم.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وأكد  مصدر في شركة مصر للطيران أنه تم تشكيل غرفة عمليات لمتابعة الحادث،  وأبلغت جميع السلطات المختصة، ويجري البحث عن الطائرة بواسطة فرق البحث  والإنقاذ، فيما لفتت مواقع مصرية إلى رفع درجات التأهب بمطار القاهرة تحسبا  لأي طارئ.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وأثار اختفاء الطائرة المصرية توترا وقلقا لا سيما في مطار القاهرة، بحسب ما نقلت وكالة سبوتنيك عن مصدر بالمطار.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وأضاف  المصدر أنه على الرغم من أجواء التوتر، إلا أن السلطات لم تعلن بشكل رسمي  عما حصل للطائرة حتى في قنوات الاتصال الداخلية الخاصة بالمطار.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وقال  المصدر إن الطائرة التي تحمل حروف تسجيل SU-GCC كان من المفترض أن تصل إلى  مطار القاهرة في الساعة 3:20 بتوقيت القاهرة، على أن يتم تجهيزها بفحص  الصيانة وتزويدها بالوقود لتعاود القيام برحلاتها وتتوجه لاحقا إلى الغردقة  في الساعة 6 صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي، أي بعد ساعتين وأربعين دقيقة من  الهبوط.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]بدوره،  أشار رئيس شركة الملاحة الجوية إيهاب محيي، أن المراقبة الجوية المصرية لم  تتلق أي إشارة استغاثة من الطائرة المفقودة، مضيفا أنه من المتبع عادة في  حال تعرض الطائرة للخطر أو عدم سيطرة قائدها عليها، يرسل على الفور "كود"  معين تستقبله كل أجهزة الرادار، مجددا تأكيده أن السلطات المصرية لم تتلق  أي إشارة تشير إلى حالة طارئة على الطائرة أو تطلب الاستغاثة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ولفت إلى أن هناك تعاونا بين السلطات المصرية و اليونانية لتحديد موقع سقوط الطائرة، وأنه حتى الآن لم يتم التوصل إلى موقعها. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وفي  وقت سابق، أرسلت السلطات المصرية واليونانية فرق إنقاذ للبحث عن الطائرة  المصرية المفقودة، فيما شكلت غرفة عمليات بمطار القاهرة لمتابعة اختفائها.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]على  صعيد آخر، قطع وزير الطيران المدني المصري، شريف فتحي، زيارته إلى  السعودية، عائدا إلى القاهرة، لمتابعة آخر تطورات الطائرة المصرية  المفقودة، القادمة من باريس، بحسب ما ذكره مصدر مسؤول بوزارة الطيران  المدني.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]وأوضح  المصدر، أن وزير الطيران المدنى،  سيصل القاهرة خلال الساعات القليلة  المقبلة، لإدارة غرفة عمليات الوزارة لمتابعة آخر المستجدات بشأن مصير  الطائرة المفقودة.[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

*#عاجل | #وزارة_الطيران_المصرية: فقدنا الاتصال بالطائرة في 2.30 صباحا على بعد 280 كم من السواحل المصرية *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

*فجّر شهود في جزيرة يونانية مفاجأة، إذ أبلغوا مشاهدتهم لشعلة نار في السماء، قبل اختفاء الطائرة المصرية.    وكانت مصر للطيران قالت في وقت سابق إن الطائرة التي كانت متجهة من باريس إلى القاهرة اختفت من على شاشات الرادار فوق البحر المتوسط فجر يوم الخميس.   وقال المتحدث باسم الجيش المصري إن طائرات تقوم حاليا بعمليات بحث وتم الدفع أيضا بقطع بحرية مخصصة لأعمال الإنقاذ والإغاثة للقوات المسلحة بالتعاون مع اليونان بالبحث في مكان اختفاء الطائرة. 
      الفجر 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*شاهد.. وسائل إعلام يونانية تنشر فيديو للحظة تحطم الطائرة المصرية في الهواء*

[YOUTUBE]hMJXLauWhpM[/YOUTUBE]

*نشرت وسائل إعلام يونانية مقطع فيديو عن شهود عيان، يرجح للحظة تحطم الطائرة المصرية القادمة من باريس والمختفية صباح اليوم.
ويرجح الإعلام اليوناني أن تكون الطائرة قد انفجرت في الهواء ولم يظهر أي حطام لها، وبعدها اختفت تماما فيالجو، ولم ترد إليهم أي معلومات بشأن ذلك.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*شاهد.. خط سير الطائرة المصرية المفقودة*

[YOUTUBE]X_l3YHWQfP4[/YOUTUBE] 

*عرضت فضائية "أون تى فى" خريطة خط سير طائرة مصر للطيران، القادمة من باريس إلى القاهرة، والتى اختفت فجر اليوم الخميس، من على شاشات الرادار.
 وأظهرت الخريطة اختفاء الطائرة والتى على  متنها 59 راكبًا و10 من أفراد الطاقم، فى منطقة قريبة من الإسكندرية.
وأعلنت "مصر للطيران"، أن الطائرة كانت على ارتفاع قدره 37 ألف قدم، واختفت بعد الدخول إلى المجال الجوي المصري بـ 10 أميال.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*تفاصيل تحدث برج المراقبة اليوناني مع قائد الطائرة المصرية قبل إختفائها*






*أكدت وكالة "رويترز" الإخبارية أن المراقبين الجويين اليونانيين تحدثوا إلى قائد الطائرة المصرية عندما كانت فوق اليونان، ولم يتم الإبلاغ عن أي مشكلات.
وكانت الطائرة المصرية أقلعت من مطار شارل ديجول، في باريس و كان من المقرر وصولها لمطار القاهرة 3:05 فجر اليوم.
وأبلغت سلطات مطار أثينا باليونان السلطات المصرية باختفاء الطائرة من على شاشات الردار، ولم يتم العثور عليها بعد محاولات عديدة، ما يعني احتمال سقوطها وتحطمها، وجار البحث عنها.  *​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*
البحرية البريطانية تعرض المساعدة في البحث عن الطائرة المفقودة

قالت البحرية الملكية البريطانية إنها جاهزة للانضمام في البحث عن طائرة مصر الطيران المفقودة، وعلى استعداد للمساعدة إذا طلب ذلك، وفقًا لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*الطيران اليوناني يكشف خطأ وقع فيه طيارو الطائرة المفقودة

قال رئيس هيئة الطيران المدني اليوناني إن طياري طائرة مصر  للطيران المفقودة لم يتحدثوا للمعنيين في الهيئة منذ مغادرتهم الأجواء اليونانية.
أضاف كونستانتينوس لينتساراكيس، حسبما نقلت عنه قناة سكاي الإخبارية اليونانية، صباح اليوم الخميس: "في البداية عندما كانوا يحلقون فوق جزيرة كيا (القريبة من أثينا) كانوا على اتصال بنا بشكل عادي ولم يتحدثوا عن أي مشكلة".
ثم استمرت الطائرة المفقودة، بحسب ينتساراكيس، في التحليق في الأجواء اليونانية باتجاه مصر و"لكنهم لم يتصلوا بنا خلافًا لما هو معتاد في هذه الحالة عند مغادرة منطقة المراقبة الجوية اليونانية جنوب جزيرة كارابثوس وجنوب شرق جزيرة كريتا، ثم اختفت الطائرة من على شاشات الرادار".
وأوضح المسئول اليوناني أن المراقبين الجويين اليونانيين اتصلوا على إثر ذلك بالمسئولين عن السلامة الجوية في الجيش اليوناني لمعرفة مكان الطائرة "وعندما قال المراقبون الجويون العسكريون إنهم لا يستطيعون رؤية شيء على شاشات الرادار لديهم، تم إبلاغ السلطات المصرية المعنية بالسلامة الجوية".*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*الجيش الفرنسي يرسل طائرة مراقبة للبحث عن الطائرة المصرية

كشف الجيش الفرنسى أن طائرة مراقبة من طراز فالكون تراقب المهاجرين في البحر المتوسط، تم تحويلها للمساعدة في البحث عن طائرة مصر للطيران التي تحطمت في المنطقة.

وقال الكولونيل جيل جارون، المتحدث باسم الجيش لوكالة الأسوشيتد برس، إن الطائرة انضمت لجهود البحث التي تقودها مصر، وإن القوات البحرية الفرنسية ترسل طائرة أخرى وسفينة إلى المنطقة.

وأضاف أن الطائرة كانت في مهمة مراقبة في إطار جهود الاتحاد الأوروبي، لمراقبة المهاجرين عبر البحر المتوسط نحو أوروبا.

وعرضت الحكومة الفرنسية مساعدة عسكرية للعثور على الطائرة التي كانت في طريقها من باريس إلى القاهرة عندما اختفت.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2016)

* من اعماق القلب   والفؤاد  
اتمنى  صادقاً  مصلياً    طالباً السلامة للركاب وللطاقم 
وللاسر 
 وايضاً  لمصر احنا محناش ناقصين أبداً أبداً   *​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2016)

France 24  ​ 


​ 




​ 
*مصادر ملاحية يونانية قالت إن الطائرة سقطت قبالة سواحل جزيرة كارباثوس اليونانية
*​


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

استرها يارب وصبر اهاليهم


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*
الرئيس الفرنسي الطائرة المصرية المفقودة تحطمت

أكد الرئيس الفرنسي فرنسوا هولاند اليوم الخميس تحطم الطائرة المصرية فوق المتوسط بعد اختفائها من شاشات الرادار خلال قيامها برحلة من باريس إلى القاهرة.

وقال هولاند في كلمة متلفزة: "علينا التأكد من معرفة كل ملابسات ما حصل، لا يمكن استبعاد أو ترجيح كفة أي فرضية".  
وكان هولاند  قد ترأس اجتماع أزمة في الإليزيه، بينما تم تشكيل خليتي أزمة في وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية وفي مطار رواسي- شارل ديجول.

من جهة أخرى أعلن القضاء الفرنسي فتح تحقيق في تحطم الطائرة المصرية.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*
وزير الدفاع اليوناني الطائرة المصرية انحرفت بشكل مفاجئ

أكد وزير الدفاع اليوناني بانوس كامينوس، اليوم الخميس، أن الطائرة المصرية المفقودة، انحرفت بشكل مفاجئ، حسبما أفادت قناة فرانس 24، في خبر عاجل لها، منذ قليل.
فيما شكَّلت "مصر للطيران" غرفة عمليات بمطار القاهرة لمتابعة حادث اختفاء الطائرة والتواصل مع الحكومة اليونانية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

صورلااهالى الضحايا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

*





                                               البحرية البريطانية* 
*أ ش أ*
* الخميس 19.05.2016 - 12:44 م*



*                            أعلنت البحرية البريطانية استعدادها للمساعدة في جهود البحث عن الطائرة  المصرية المفقودة التي اختفت من على شاشات الرادار في الساعات الأولى من  صباح اليوم، الخميس، على بعد نحو 280 كيلومترا من السواحل المصرية أثناء  رحلاتها من باريس إلى القاهرة.


*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*اليونان - الطائرة المصرية سقطت من ارتفاع 22 ألف قدم*







*أكدت وزارة الدفاع اليونانية، في بيان لها، أن الطائرة المصرية سقطت من ارتفاع 22 ألف قدم بعد انعطافها مرتين بشكل مفاجئ.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*
مصر للطيران تنفي سقوط الطائرة لأسباب فنية وتهيب بالإعلام تحري الدقة

أصدرت مصر للطيران بيانًا رسميًا تنفي فيه جميع البيانات والمعلومات المغلوطة التي تم تداولها منذ الصباح الباكر عن أسباب اختفاء الطائرة المصرية القادمة من باريس والتي أرجعتها بعض وسائل الإعلام الغربية إلى أسباب فنية أدت إلى تحطم الطائرة.
وأكدت في بيانها أنه لم يتم التوصل حتى الآن إلى أسباب سقوط وتحطم الطائرة، وأضافت: نرجو عدم التكهن بموقفها الحالي وسوف نوافيكم بتطورات الموقف أولا بأول.
وتهيب مصر للطيران وسائل الإعلام ضرورة استقصاء المعلومات من المركز الإعلامي لمصر للطيران فقط من خلال البيانات الرسمية الصادرة عن الشركة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*CNN تكشف مفاجآت جديدة حول حادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية*

[YOUTUBE]SCbU0SS64sQ[/YOUTUBE] 

*أذاعت فضائية "CNN" تقريرا يكشف تفاصيل جديدة حول حادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية خلال عودتها من فرنسا إلى القاهرة.
وقالت الفضائية في تقريرها إن كافة سجلات حوادث الطائرات تثبت أن الطائرات عادة ما تستمر في إرسال إشارات لمراكز التحكم حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من سقوطها.
وأضافت أن عدم استمرار طائرة مصر للطيران في إرسال أي بيانات يؤكد أنه حدث انقطاع فوري للطاقة على متن الطائرة بسبب تفجير أو أي شئ آخر، حيث توقفت الطائرة فجأة عن إرسال أي بيانات وهو ما دفع السلطات المصرية للاعتقاد بأنها اختفت.
وأشارت إلى أنه حتى الآن لم تتوفر أي بيانات حول انحدار الطائرة طبقًا لسجلات الرادار، وهو ما يعني أن إرسالات الطائرة توقفت على ارتفاع 37 ألف قدم.*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2016)

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*إذاعة فرنسية عن تفجير الطائرة المصرية بقنبلة أو عملية انتحارية

كشفت إذاعة "أوروب أ" الفرنسية، أن أكثر الاحتمالين المطروحين وراء سقوط الطائرة المصرية في البحر المتوسط، هو العمل الإرهابي بواسطة قنبلة أو التفجير الانتحاري، مستبعدة أن يكون الطيار وراء الحادث، لاسيما وأن آخرتواصل له مع هيئة الرادار في اليونان، داعبهم بكلمات يونانية، ووجه لهم الشكر.
وبينت الإذاعة أن احتمال وقوع خطأ تقني أو مشكلة بسبب الجو، مطروح أيضا، لكن ليس بقوة، نظرا لأن هيئة الأرصاد لم ترصد أي تغيرات في المناخ.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*التليفزيون اليوناني : العثور على حطام  الطائرة المصرية المفقودة **جنوب جزيرة كارباثوس*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*الصور الأولى لحطام الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة في البحر المتوسط*






*أعلنت اليونان، العثور على حطام الطائرة المصرية المفقودة ، ونشر قائد إحدى السفن المشاركة في عمليات البحث صورا لسترة نجاة «لايف جاكت» ومقعد طائرة، مشيرا إلى أنها من حطام الطائرة المنكوبة.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2016)

*التليفزيون اليونانى:  العثور على حطام طائرة مصر للطيران جنوبى جزيرة كارباثوس
*​* الخميس، 19 مايو 2016 - 03:02 م 
(رويترز)*
*أكد التلفزيون اليونانى العثور على حطام طائرة مصر للطيران جنوبي جزيرة  كارباثوس في جنوب البحر المتوسط، وتم رصد جسمين طافيين فى البحر على مسافة  50 ميلا جنوب شرقى المنطقة التى اختفت فيها طائرة مصر للطيران عن الرادار.
 و قالت مصادر من وزارة الدفاع اليونانية إن فرقاطة يونانية تبحث عن طائرة  مصر للطيران المفقودة رصدت جسمين بلاستيكيين كبيرين طافيين في البحر على  مسافة 370 كيلومترا جنوبي جزيرة كريت اليوم الخميس.  وأضافت أنه يبدو أن الجسمين جزءان بلاستيكيان باللونين الأبيض والأحمر.
 وتابعت أنهما رصدا في منطقة انطلقت منها إشارة إرسال في وقت سابق.
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)

* ذكرت صحيفة "تليجراف" البريطانية، أنه تم العثور على جثتين في منطقة  تحطم الطائرة المكنوبة بالبحر المتوسط، بالجانب الحطام وقطع من البلاستيك.
  وأعلن الناطق باسم الجيش اليوناني فاسيليس بيلتسيوتيس لوكالة فرانس برس،  أنه تم العثور على حطام قد يكون لطائرة "مصر للطيران" التي تحطمت فجر  اليوم في بحر "إيجه" قبالة جزيرة كريت اليونانية.
  وقال بيلتسيوتيس إنه، "عثرت طائرة سي 130 مصرية على حطام في جنوب شرق  جزيرة كريت في منطقة تابعة للمجال الجوي المصري، وسترسل سفن الى الموقع  للتحقق من الامر". من جهته قال التلفزيون اليوناني العام انه "عثر على حطام  على بعد 230 ميلا بحريا من جزيرة كريت".

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*أسماء المتوفين " المصريين " في حادث الطائرة المنكوبة

كشف صالح فرهود، رئيس الجالية المصرية بفرنسا عن أسماء عدد من المتوفين في حادث الطائرة المصرية التي سقطت في البحر المتوسط قرب السواحل اليونانية.  وجات أسماء المتوفين الذين ينتمون جميعًا لقرية ميت بدر حلاوة على النحو التالي :
  "خالد عبدالخالق علام
 خالد السيد طنطاوي نملة
 هيثم سمير ديدح وابنته"

 ومن المقرر أن تؤدي الجالية المصرية بفرنسا صلاة الغائب على المتوفين، غدًا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*أمريكا تعلن مشاركتها في عملية البحث عن الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة






أعلنت القوات البحرية الأميركية، اليوم الخميس، مشاركة طائرة تابعة لها في عملية البحث عن الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، حسبما ذكرت قناة روسيا اليوم، في خبر عاجل لها، منذ قليل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*تابع اسماء ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة 

ناصر حمدى - مدير عام شركة مكة للبرمجيات وعضو اتحاد الناشرين المصريين، 
ووفقي اسحق - من قرية صفط اللبن بمحافظة المنيا،
 وأحمد دياب ، 
والمهندس أحمد هلال - مدير مصانع بروكتر آند جانبل
- - -
والراكب هيم ديدح وابنته، 
وصورة لجواز سفر لأستاذ الاقتصاد الكويتي عبد المحسن المطيري.
فارس عيسى عضو الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان، 
وسحر خوجة - مواطنة سعودية وموظفة بسفارة المملكة بالقاهرة، وكانت قادمة من باريس بصحبة ابنتها.
- - - 
اسماء العراقيين بالطائرة المصرية المنكوبة

نجلاء الصالحي 
وخالد منصور حسين
- - - 
ربنا يرحمهم برحمته و يصبر اهلهم​*


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

اميين يارب


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*الكنيسة تنعي ضحايا الطائرة*





*
نعت الكنيسة المصرية القبطية الأرثوذكسية وعلى رأسها البابا تواضروس الثاني، ضحايا الحادث الأليم الذي أدى إلى سقوط الطائرة المصرية القادمة من باريس للقاهرة.  

 وأضافت في بيان رسمي منذ قليل، تتضامن الكنيسة بكل مشاعرها وصلواتها مع أسر الضحايا من المصريين والأجانب وتتمنى أن يوفق الله السلطات المصرية والفرنسية في الوصول إلى الأسباب الحقيقية لهذا الحادث الأليم. وأختتمت،  " ندعو الله أن يحفظ مصر وشعبها من كل سوء".*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*الكنيسة القبطية تقيم قداس لأجل ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة الأحد المقبل بالبطرسية*






*أعلنت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية عن قيامها بقداس إلهي لأجل تأبين أرواح ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة، وذلك الأحد المقبل في الثامنة ونصف صباحًا بالكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية.  

 كان قداسة البابا - الموجود حاليًا في زيارة رعوية بالنمسا - قد كلف الأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادي والنائب البابوي خلال فترة السفر الحالية للبابا بإقامة القداس كمشاركة من الكنيسة في هذا الحادث الأليم.   ويشاركه في الصلاة الأنبا يوليوس الذي كلفه قداسة البابا صباح اليوم بمساندة أسر ضحايا الطائرة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*5 دول تعاون القوات المسلحة المصرية في البحث عن الطائرة المفقودة*

*أعلنت القوات المسلحة المصرية، مشاركة كل من اليونان، وفرنسا، وإنجلترا، وقبرص، وإيطاليا في عمليات البحث والإنقاذ عن الطائرة المفقودة.
وأوضحت القوات المسلحة - في بيان لها، اليوم الخميس - إن عمليات البحث ما زالت مستمرة، وأنها تشهد تعاون وثيق بين العناصر المشاركة في عمليات البحث للعثور على الطائرة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

*انفجار قنبلة سبب تحطم الطائرة المنكوبة*

*أكد مسؤولون أمريكيون أن إنفجار قنبلة داخل الطائرة المصرية كان سبباً في تحطمها، استناداً لظروف وقوع الحادثة.

وقال المسؤولون نقلاً عن تصريحات لـ"CNN" الأمريكية، إن تصريحاته تعتبر نظرية فقط، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يوجد دليل دامغ في الوقت الحالي يثبت سقوط الطائرة المصرية بقنبلة.

وأضاف أن حوادث الطائرات عادة ما تستمر في إرسال إشارات خلال سقوطها، ولكن ليس لدينا ذلك هنا، مما يشير إلى انقطاع فوري ودراماتيكي للطاقة على متن الطائرة إما بسبب تفجير أو أي شيء آخر لأن الطائرة توقفت فجأة عن إرسال بياناتها.

ولفت أحد المسؤولين إلى أن الطائرة توقفت في ارتيريا ثم في تونس قبل أن تطير إلى العاصمة الفرنسية، باريس حيث خضعت لفحص دقيق قبل أن تطير في رحلتها المنكوبة إلى القاهرة.

واشار إلى أن أول خطوة بالتحقيق ستكون مع الأطقم الأرضية وكل شخص كان يملك تصريحاً بالوصول إلى الطائرة في مطار شارل ديغول في باريس.​*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2016)

عاجل  

ترامب :  حادث الطائرة المصرية إرهابي 
المصدر : أؤنا


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2016)

بقى شىء مفزع حواداث  ارهاب الطيران
ربنا يرحم
الاجرائات الامنية  فى المطارات بقى سهل اختراقها كدة
شىء غريب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2016)

وبعدين ؟ ماراح نخلص مو معقوله اثنين مسقوطتين
ووحده انخطفت وطلع هزار شو سالفه ؟ الله يعين اهالي الضحايا..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2016)

ربنا يرحم الجميع ويصبر اهاليهم


----------



## Maran+atha (20 مايو 2016)

*​*ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يرحم كل من كانوا فى الطائرة
ويعزي كل اسرهم ويكشف حقيقة سبب هذا الحادث الأليم آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (20 مايو 2016)




----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*حادث طائرة مصر للطيران يتصدر الصحف العالمية*






*احتل حادث اختفاء طائرة مصر للطيران القادمة من باريس الصفحات الأولى من الصحف العالمية، الصادرة اليوم الجمعة.

وتصدر عنوان «سقطت من السماء» صحيفة «ميرور» البريطانية، أما صحيفة «مترو» الأمريكية فسلطت الضوء على مأساة أسرة فرنسة من ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة، كما أفردت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» صفحتها الأولى لتحليل الحادث.

 يذكر أن طائرة تابعة لمصر للطيران على متنها 66 شخصًا بينهم 56 راكبًا بالإضافة إلى 3 أفراد أمن و7 من أفراد طاقم الطائرة، اختفت من على شاسات الرادار اليونانية بعد دخولها المجال المصري بـ 10 أميال عند النقطة «كومبي» فوق البحر المتوسط. 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*فضيحة موقع سكاي نيوز*

*أثار خبر اختفاء الطائرة المصرية المختفية الذي نشره موقع "سكاي نيوز عربية"، جدلًا واسعًا على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، وذلك بعدما ظهر على محرك البحث "جوجل" بأنه قد تم نشرته قبل ثلاثة أيام؛* *أي قبل وقع الحادث بأكثر من يومين*.






*ويرى نشطاء على "فيسبوك"، أن موقع "سكاي نيوز عربية" خدع القراء بتبديل خبر قديم بخبر سقوط الطائرة المصرية من أجل الظهور في ترتيب متقدم على محرك البحث "جوجل" بعدما ظهر أنه قد تم نشر قبل ثلاث أيام على "جوجل"، بينما تم تحديثه على الموقع قبل 18 ساعة أي وقت وقوع الحادث.
ويرى آخرون أن الموقع تنبأ بالخبر ونشره قبل وقوعه بأكثر من يومين، ما يعد مؤامرة على مصر خصوصًا أن تغطيته للحدث يصب في التركيز على تضارب تصريحات المسؤولين المصريين. *

​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*رئيس نقابة الضيافة إلغاء صلاة الغائب على طاقم الطائرة المصرية*





*
أعلن أسامة عبدالباسط رئيس النقابة العامة للضيافة الجوية المصرية إلغاء دعوة إقامة صلاة الغائب عقب صلاة الجمعة بعد إصرار جميع أطقم الضيافة على المشاركة مما يهدد بعدم إكتمال أطقم ضيافة الطائرات المغادرة وقت الصلاة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*البيت الأبيض يعرب عن خالص عزائه لمصر وفرنسا*






*أعرب البيت الابيض عن خالص عزاء الولايات المتحدة لاسر ضحايا حادث طائرة مصر للطيران التي اختفت من على شاشات الرادار فجر الخميس.
كما تقدم بالعزاء للدول التي تأثرت بهذا الحادث المأساوي وعلى راسهم مصر وفرنسا.
وقال المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض جوش ايرنست في بيان له انه لم يُعرَف تحديدا اسباب اختفاء الطائرة التي كانت متجهة من باريس الى القاهرة في هذه المرحلة مؤكدا استعداد الولايات المتحدة تقديم الدعم الكامل لحكومتي مصر وفرنسا اللتين تقومان حاليا بالتحقيق في الحادث.
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*قرار جمهورى بشأن الطائرة المصرية
*





*السيسي يأمر ببدء عمل لجنة التحقيق بتحطم الطائرة المصرية بشكل *فوري

*أمر الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، ببدء عمل لجنة التحقيق بتحطم الطائرة المصرية بشكل فوري، وطلب من الجيش وسلطات الطيران سرعة معرفة موقع الطائرة.*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2016)

*أولا : الله يرحمهم و يصبر و يعزى أهاليهم 

لكن لى ملحوظة صغيرة جدا 

إحنا برضوا المفروض نشكر ربنا 

لأن لو كانت دخلت المجال بتاع اليابسة و كانت وقعت مثلا فى اسكندرية و لا دمنهور أو القاهرة 

كان زمان عدد كبييييييييييييييير مات 

ربنا ستر برضوا 

ما حدش عارف كان فيها ارهاب و لا عيب فنى و لا ايه 

الله أعلم 

نستنى نتيجة التحقيقات 

*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 مايو 2016)

*وتتوالى النكبات .......... رحمتك يا إلهى ......*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*لقطات حية لجهود القوات المسلحة في البحث عن حطام الطائرة*

[YOUTUBE]asgQ9ERvCBQ[/YOUTUBE]

*نشرت الصفحة الرسمية للقوات المسلحة عبر موقع "يوتيوب" لقطات حية لعمليات البحث عن الطائرة المصرية المفقودة باليونان.
وظهر بالفيديو طائرات تابعة للقوات المسلحة وسفن حربية وهي تقوم بعملية تمشيط البحر المتوسط بحثًا عن حطام الطائرة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*داعش يعلن مسؤوليته عن إسقاط الطائرة المصرية*

*ذكرت قناة "زفيزدا" الروسية أن تنظيم "داعش" تبنى إسقاط الطائرة المصرية. وهدد بهجمات أكثر تدميرا خلال بطولة أوروبا لكرة القدم في فرنسا. وفق ما جاء بوكالة "سبوتنيك" الروسية   ومن الجدير بالذكر أن احتمال الهجوم الإرهابي على الطائرة يؤكد كل لحظة. كما أن حطام الطائرة يشير إلى انفجار قوي وقع على متن الطائرة. وتم العثور على جثث بعض الضحايا. 

هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تقدم العزاء لـ«السيسي» في ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة*






*قدم الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث الرسمي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، العزاء للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي رئيس الجمهورية وجموع المصريين في ضحايا حادث طائرة «مصر الطيران» التي سقطت بالبحر المتوسط فجر أمس الخميس.
 وقال: «بِاسم غبطة أبينا البطريرك إبراهيم إسحق بطريرك الإسكندرية للأقباط الكاثوليك، رئيس مجلس البطاركة والأساقفة الكاثوليك في جمهورية مصر العربية مع كل المؤسسات والرعايا والأنشطة نتقدم بخالص العزاء للرئيس وشعب مصر العظيم في ضحايا الحادث، مؤكدين أن قلوبنا وصلواتنا مع عائلات الضحايا المتألمين، خفف الله عليهم وعزاهم برحمة منه».*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*القوات المسلحة تعثر على أجزاء من حطام الطائرة المفقودة*

*عثرت القوات المسلحة على أجزاء من حطام الطائرة المفقودة على بعد 290 كم شمال الإسكندرية
وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*الجيش اليونانى يكشف عن سبب سحب السفن الحربية المشاركة فى البحث عن طائرة مصر المنكوبة*






*قال ماريوس تزانيس، نائب المتحدث باسم هيئة الأركان اليونانية الوطنية، إن أثنيا سحبت السفن الحربية الخاصة بها من منطقة البحث، حيث لم تعد تشارك فى البحث عن رحلة مصر للطيران M804. وأوضح نائب المتحدث العسكرى اليونانى، فى تصريحات لشبكة "سى.إن.إن" الأمريكية، اليوم الجمعة، إنه تم سحب الفرقاطة التى أرسلتها بلاده إلى منطقة البحث أمس الخميس عائدة إلى جزيرة كارباثوس، مضيفا إن سفن خفر السواحل اليونانية ليست فى المنطقة لأنها لا تملك القدرة على العمل بعيدا جدا عن الساحل. وأشار إلى أن المسئولين المصريين يقودون عمليات البحث، لأنها تجرى فى المنطقة الواقعة ضمن نطاق معلومات طيران القاهرة، 230 ميلا بحريا جنوب شرق جزيرة كريت، التى بموجب القانون تندرج تحت السيطرة المصرية. ومع ذلك أكد "تزانيس" أن اليونان يواصل المشاركة بطائرة C-130، التى تعمل فى المنطقة وهناك طائرات أخرى على أهبة الاستعداد فى جزيرة كريت وكارباثوس، بما فى ذلك عدد من طائرات F-16.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*خبير أمنى -  فرنسا المسئولة أمنيًا وتقنيًا عن الطائرة المفقودة

أكد  العميد خالد عكاشة مدير المركز الوطنى للدراسات الأمنية، إن كافة المسئوليات تقع على محطة الإقلاع الخاصة بالطائرة، لافتا إلى أن مطار باريس مسؤول عن الوضع التقني والأمني للطائرة المنكوبة.

وقال عكاشة إن الجانب الفرنسي هو من فحص الطائرة وأخطروا قائد الطائرة بأنها جاهزة للإقلاع، لافتا إلى ان عددا كبيرا من حوادث الطيران يكون سببها فني رغم فحصها في محطة الإقلاع.
واوضح ان طاقم الطائرة صعب يقوم بتعامل مع الطائرة إذا تعرضت إلى عطل فني في الهواء، مشيرًا إلى أن ملابسات الحادث غير مريحة وتثير الشكوك خاصة في ظل وجود نشاط إرهابي كبير في فرنسا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*كنائس مصر تدعو الله مؤازرة السيسي بهذه المرحلة الحرجة*






*قال الأب رفيق جريش المتحدث الإعلامي باسم مجلس كنائس مصر، أن القس رفعت فتحي أمين عام مجلس كنائس مصر، يعبّر عن بالغ الحزن والأسف، لحادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية، ويتقدم بخالص التعزية لأهالي الضحايا، وللدولة المصرية قيادة وشعبًا.
وأعلن المجلس في بيان صباح اليوم الجمعة، وقوفه مع الدولة المصرية في مواجهة التحديات الخارجية والداخلية، مضيفا: "ندعو الله أن يؤازر الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، ويقود البلاد إلى بر الأمان في هذه المرحلة الحرجة".*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*العثور علي جثة ومقعد من الطائرة المنكوبة

قال وزير الدفاع اليوناني بانوس كامينوس اليوم الجمعة: إن السلطات المصرية عثرت على جزء من جثة ومقعد وأمتعة خلال عملية البحث عن حطام طائرة مصر للطيران التي سقطت في البحر المتوسط.
وقال كامينوس للصحفيين في أثينا: "أبلغتنا السلطات المصرية قبل قليل... بالعثور على جزء من جثة ومقعد وأمتعة إلى الجنوب مباشرة من الموقع الذي فقد فيه الاتصال بالطائرة".

وأكد مجددا أن أجهزة الرادار اليونانية سجلت انحرافات حادة فيما هوت من مستوى التحليق إلى ارتفاع 15 ألف قدم قبل أن تختفي من على شاشات الرادار. ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*تركيا تقدم تعازيها في ضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة*







*أعربت وزارة الخارجية التركية، عن تعازيها في ضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، التي سبق الإعلان عن اختفائها فوق البحر المتوسط فجر الخميس، أثناء توجهها من مطار "شارل ديجول" في باريس إلى مطار القاهرة.
وقالت وزارة الخارجية التركية في بيان لها مساء الخميس: "تلقينا بحزن عميق نبأ سقوط الطائرة التابعة للخطوط الجوية المصرية شرقي البحر المتوسط، ووفاة ركابها وطاقمها".
وأضافت: "نتقدم بالتعازي لجميع الدول والشعوب التي كان لها ركابًا على متن الطائرة، وفي مقدمتها الشعب المصري".*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية بمطار لوس أنجلوس في أعقاب حادث الطائرة المنكوبة*






*قرر مطار لوس أنجلوس الدولي الأمريكي، تشديد إجراءاته الأمنية في أعقاب الحادث الذي تعرضت له طائرة تابعة لشركة "مصر للطيران" خلال رحلة لها من باريس إلى القاهرة.
وقالت شرطة المطار في بيان أمس الخميس، إن "سلامة الركاب وعاملي المطار والزائرين أولويتنا القصوى"، مشيرة إلى أنّه بالنظر إلى اختفاء طائرة "مصر للطيران" رحلة "إم. إس 804": "شددنا الوضع الأمني وعززنا إجراءاتنا الأمنية المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب".
ولم تكشف الشرطة أو المطار عن تفاصيل الإجراءات الأمنية التي قاما بتشديدها لكنهما أشارا إلى عدم اكتشاف أي تهديد ضد أي مطار في المنطقة الواقعة جنوبي ولاية كاليفورنيا.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*استقالة صحفية فرنسية رفضت الكتابة ضد مصر للطيران بعد حادث الطائرة*






*نشر موقع "انفراد" اليوم الجمعة، خبرا تكشف فيه، فينسيان مراسلة صحيفة "Le Soir بالقاهرة"، سر استقالتها قائلة "أنه عقب اختفاء طائرة مصر للطيران بين باريس والقاهرة، طُلب منى ألا أقدم مقال عن الوقائع والتركيز بدلاً من ذلك على حزن عائلات الضحايا والحديث عن توجيه الاتهام إلى الأمان فى شركة الطيران المصرية". وأكدت المراسلة فى "بوست" لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" باللغتين العربية والفرنسية: "رفضت قائلةً أننى لم أستطع لقاء الأهالى (رفضوا الحديث مع الإعلام)، وبما إن سبب الحادث غير معروف (ليس لدينا حتى مؤشرات)، لم أكن أستطيع توجيه الاتهام، ولا حتى التلميح بمسئولية، مصر للطيران عن الحادث.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*«أناستاسياديس» يعزي السيسي ويعلن تضامن قبرص مع مصر*






*بعث الرئيس القبرصي نيكوس أناستاسياديس ببرقية عزاء إلى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي في ضحايا حادثةطائرة مصر للطيران التي سقطت فجر أمس الخميس.

وعبر الرئيس القبرصي في هذه البرقية عن أسفه لهذا الحادث المأساوي، نيابة عن الشعب القبرصي وعن نفسه مقدما خالص العزاء والتعاطف مع أسر الضحايا.

وأعرب الرئيس القبرصي عن تضامن حكومة وشعب قبرص مع مصر في هذا المصاب الأليم.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*فرنسا ترسل سفينة للبحث عن الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة

أرسلت فرنسا، اليوم الجمعة، سفينة متخصصة بالبحث عن الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، حسبما أفادت قناة فرانس 24، في خبر عاجل لها، منذ قليل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*5 سيناريوهات لحادث الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة

يحقق خبراء مكافحة الإرهاب حول العالم في تفاصيل كيفية تحطم الطائرة المصرية "إيرباص 320" في البحر المتوسط بعد إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي.

لذا وضعت صحيفة "ميرور" البريطانية 5 سيناريوهات محتملة لإسقاط طائرة مصر للطيران

1. تحطم متعمد
لفتت الصحيفة إلى اصطدام طائرتين ببرجي التجارة في العاصمة واشنطن يوم 11 سبتمبر عام 2001، موضحةً أنه من المحتمل أن يكون هذا ما حدث مع الطائرة المصرية من خلال استيلاء خاطفين على الطائرة وقاموا عمدًا بتحطيمها في البحر المتوسط لضرب السياحة المصرية وتدمير اقتصاد مصر.

2. خطأ في الاختطاف
رجحت الصحيفة أن يكون خاطفون فشلوا في الاستيلاء والسيطرة على الطائرة المصرية ولكنها تحطمت أثناء مشاجرة عنيفة بين الطيارين في قمرة القيادة أو مع الركاب، مشيرةً إلى التقارير غير المؤكدة التي أفادت بانحراف الطائرة بشكل حاد إلى اليمين واليسار قبل السقوط وهو ما حدث مع الطائرة التي كانت تنوي استهداف البنتاجون في أحداث 11 سبتمبر. 

3. قنبلة على متن الطائرة 
رأت الصحيفة أن سيناريو تحطم الطائرة في الجو جراء قنبلة هو الأكثر عقلانية، لافتةً إلى قول خبير السفر "جوليان براي": عدم وجود أي إنذار يعني أن الطائرة تعرضت لخطأ كارثي قد يكون نتيجة لقنبلة زرعها إرهابيمن مطار شارل ديجول.

4. مطارا تونس وأسمرة 
اتضح أن الطائرة أقلعت من القاهرة لتونس ثم إلى أسمرة في إريتريا قبل التوجه إلى باريس، مؤكدةً أن الأمن في مطاري أسمرة وتونس ليس قويًا مثل أمن مطارات بريطانيا وأمريكيا وحتى مصر وفرنسا بعد الحوادث الإرهابية التي تعرضتا لها العام الماضي.
لذا، ترى الصحيفة أن إرهابيين زرعوا قنبلة من أحد المطارين.

5. صاروخ 
آخر سيناريو ذكرته الصحيفة هو إطلاق صاروخ من البحر أو البر ضد الطائرة المصرية أثناء تحليقها، على غرار الصاروخ الذي أسقط الطائرة الماليزية MH17 في أوكرانيا عام 2014.

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2016)

مفيش اخبار عن العثور على اجزاء من الطائره تانيه و ملقوش جثث و لا لقوا شىءتانى
هو جزء من جثه و كرسى   بس المفروض اكيد لقوا حجات تانيه مدام لقوا حاجه---
يا رب يلاقوا الصناديق السوده يمكن يعرفوا منها حاجه
ربنا يرحمهم-- اكيد لحظات رعب كبير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2016)

الحقيقه انا اول ما سمعت الخبر قولت دى اتنشت بصاروخ ---
 او اتزرع فيها قنبله ----


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*بابا الفاتيكان يعلن تضامنه مع «السيسي» في حادث الطائرة المنكوبة






قال الفاتيكان، اليوم الجمعة، إن البابا فرانسيس يعرب عن تضامنه مع الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسي" وأسرضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة.

وقال سكريتر دولة الفاتيكان في رسالة للرئيس "السيسي": إن "البابا فرانسيس" يأمل في طمأنتك بصلواته وتضامنه في هذا الوقت الصعب".

كما صلى "بابا الفاتيكان" من أجل أن يمنح الله أقارب الضحايا والمشاركين في عمليات البحث والإنقاذ القوة والسلام.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه انا اول ما سمعت الخبر قولت دى اتنشت بصاروخ ---
> او اتزرع فيها قنبله ----


*
كل اللى موجود ديلوقتى من آخبار - ان عمليات البحث حاتطول ربما تصل الى اسبوعين
كما ان عمليات التحلل تحت الماء بطيئة الى ان تظهر الجُثث على سطح المياه

لكن الجيد فى الامر ان فرنسا مهتمه بالبحث و ارسلت غواصة متخصصة للبحث فى الاعماق عن الصندوقين الاسودين اللى حا يقطعو الشك باليقين و يوضحوا اللى حصل بدقة
نطلب من الله ان توفق عمليات البحث فى الوصول للصندوقين بسرعة قبل نفاذ بطاريات الصندوقين من ارسال الاشارة التى ترشد لموقعهما " باعماق المتوسط "​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2016)

ما هى لو انفجرت فى الجو وولعت مثل ما قالوا ان تم روئيه كوره من النار فى السماء يبقى اكيد الجثث كلها اتحرقت---
و لو فيه اشلاء ايه اخبار سمك القرش؟ اعتقد كل ما الوقت بيفوت كل ما  اى اشلاء هتتحول لغذاء للاسماك--
يا رب يلاقوا الصناديق


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*رد فعل مفاجئ من مطار شارل ديجول يصدم مسافري مصر للطيران عقب الحادثة*

*قال الإعلامي المقيم بباريس خالد شقير، إن الإعلام الفرنسي يُحاول إظهار أن جميع توقعاته وتنبأته عن طريق الخبراء بأن الطائرة قد أُسقطت كان في محله، مشيرًا إلى أن كثير من الإعلام الغربي يرى أنه حال كون قائد الطائرة مسلم يتجهوا لكون الحادث إرهابي، بينما لو كان غير مسلم حتى في أى حادث أخر يقال عن المسئول عن الحادث مُختل عقليًا.

واوضح "شقير"، في اتصال هاتفي ببرنامج "مباشر من العاصمة" عبر فضائية "اون تي في"، اليوم الجمعة، أن مسئولي مطار "شارل ديجول" بدأوا في فتح التحقيق لجمع المعلومات عن المسافرين على الطائرة المنكوبة، والعاملين بالمطار أيضًا، لافتًا إلى أن المسافرين من مصر لباريس بالأمس عقب وقوع حادث الطائرة المنكوبة شعروا بالحزن والغضب لنقل صالةالوصول لطائرات مصر للطيران لقاعة آخرى، وتغطية شعار مصر للطيران على الطائرات.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*القوات المسلحة تنتشل أشلاء الركاب

أعلنت شركة (مصر للطيرن) أن القوات المسلحة والبحرية المصرية تمكنتا من انتشال المزيد من حطام الطائرةالمصرية، التي سقطت فوق البحر المتوسط فجر أمس، وبعض متعلقات الركاب والأشلاء والحقائب ومقاعدالطائرة.
وأوضحت شركة (مصر للطيران) - في بيان أصدرته اليوم /الجمعة/ - أن البحث لا يزال جاريا. *​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*بابا الروم الأرثوذكس يرسل برقية عزاء للرئيس السيسي* 





*
أرسل البابا ثيودوروس الثاني، بابا وبطريرك الإسكندرية وسائر أفريقيا للروم الأرثوذكس، برقية عزاء إلى رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية عبدالفتاح السيسي، في ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة القادمة من باريس.

وتقدم بابا وبطريرك الإسكندرية وسائر أفريقيا للروم الأرثوذكس بالتعازي للشعب المصري، في حادث الطائرة الأليم، والذي وقع صباح يوم الخميس، قائلا: «إننا نسأل الله أن يلهم ذوي الضحايا الصبر والسلوان».*​


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2016)

بصراحة اهم و اغلى معلومة ممكن نعرفها من وجهة نظرى عرفناها وهى ان الطائرة غير مفقودة ومصيرها اتعرف انها منكوبة والارواح راحت..الحدث ارهابى او حادث مأسوى نتيجة خطأ فنى فى الطائرة فرغم الاهمية لكن لا يقارن بخبر فقدان 66 روح ليس لهم اى ذنب بصراحة كان عندى امل كبير الاشخاص دى ترجع لاهاليهم وينجو منهم ولو البعض
الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم ويكفينا شر المستخبى


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*خبير بحري حطام الطائرة المنكوبة منتشر على مساحة 90 كليومتر مربع*






*قال اللواء بحري ممدوح الإمام، خبير النقل البحري والموانئ، إن جهود البحث والإنقاذ عن الطائرة المنكوبة معقدة جدا، مشيرا إلى أن الطائرة كانت تسير بسرعة 840 عقدة، ومن على ارتفاق 37 ألف قدم، أى أكثر من 10 كيلومتر.
وأضاف أن حطام الطائرة منتشر في المياه على مساحة تقترب من 90 ألف كيلو متر مربع، وتتسع نتيجة للتيارات البحرية والرياح، مشيرا إلى أن المنطقة التى سقطت فيها الطائرة لن تظل ثابتة لأنها مياه جارية وتتعرض للتيارات المائية والرياح.
وتوقع "الإمام" مشاركة جميع البحريات للدول المجاورة، في عملية البحث عن حطام الطائرة، والتي ستستمر عدة أيام، مشيرا إلى أنه كلما زاد عدد المشاركين، زادت سرعة العثور على الحطام.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*عاجل| العثور علي هيكل الطائرة المنكوبة

قال الطيار هشام النحاس، رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة مصر للطيران للخطوط الجوية، إن كل المعلومات التي يتم الإعلان عنها، معلومات مؤكدة سواء من داخل الشركة أو من القوات المسلحة المسئولة عن عمليات البحث.
وأوضح "النحاس" أن القوات المسلحة أكدت للشركة أنها حددت موضح هيكل الطائرة، وقالت إنها عثرت على أشلاء وحطام من الهيكل، مؤكدا انه مازال عمليات البحث والانشال قائمة، نافيا العثور على الصندوق الأسود حتى الأن.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*معلومات جديدة حول موقع حطام الطائرة المنكوبة*

*أفاد موقع "مارين ترافيك" المتخصص بالبيانات البحرية وحركة الملاحة العالمية، اليوم، بأن المكان الذي عثر فيه على أجزاء من حطام الطائرة، هو واحد من أعمق أماكن البحر المتوسط، وفقا لما ذكرته قناة "روسيا اليوم" الإخبارية.
ونشر موقع "مارين ترافيك" تغريدة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" قال فيها إن "المكان الذي عثر فيه على أجزاء من حطام الطائرة هو واحد من أعمق أعماق البحر المتوسط".

واستند الموقع المتخصص في الملاحة البحرية العالمية إلى البيانات التي أصدرتها القوات المسلحة المصرية صباح الجمعة، وقالت فيها إنها عثرت على أشلاء بشرية وأجزاء من حطام الطائرة على بعد 290 كم شمال مدينة الإسكندرية، فيما عثرت السلطات اليونانية أمس الخميس على جزأين من حطام الطائرة بالقرب من جزيرة كريت.
من جهتها، ذكرت صحيفة "جارديان" البريطانية، أن الرحلة MS804 لو تحطمت على بعد 290 كم شمال مدينة الإسكندرية، فإن ذلك يجعل عملية البحث أكثر صعوبة، لكون تلك المنطقة واحدة من أعمق مناطق البحر المتوسط وأكثرها صعوبة في البحث.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن أكبر عمق في البحر الأبيض المتوسط يصل إلى17 ألف قدم، ويقع جنوب غرب اليونان، وفي المنطقة التي تحيط بالإسكندرية وشرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط يصل العمق إلى أكثر من 14 ألف قدم.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (20 مايو 2016)

*لغز حمام الطائرة المنكوبة!

نشر موقع The Aviation Herald وهو موقع متخصص في أخبار الطيران تقرير يقول أن آخر إشارات تم تلقيها من الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة في الساعة 2:26 صباح يوم الخميس قبل إختفائها بتوقيت “زولو” وهو التوقيت العالمي للطيران الملاحي.   التقرير رصد إرسال نظام تشغيل الطائرة مجموعة من الرسائل التي تفيد حدوث عدة تغيرات داخل أجهزة الطائرة خلال 3 دقائق، بدأت بتلقي إنذار إستشعار وجود دخان داخل حمام الطائرة القريب من كابينة قيادة الطائرة وكذلك وجود دخان داخل أنظمة الملاحة وإشارات من أجهزة إستشعار نوافذ كابينة القيادة وانتهت الرسائل برسالتين عن أعطال بالكمبيوتر الخاص بنظام تحكم الطيار بالطائرة قبل أن تتوقف أجهزة الطائرة عن إرسال مزيد من الرسائل.




 سرعان ما تداولت وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية ذلك التقرير نقلًا عن الموقع، خاصة مع عدم ظهور ما ينفي صحة التقرير حتى الأن، ويؤكد ما ذهب له التقرير ما رجحه الخبراء من حدوث تغيير مفاجئ على متن الطائرة أدى لعدم قدرة القائد على إرسال إشارة إستغاثة .   على خط مواز قال مصدر مطلع من فرنسا لـ إعلام.أورج أن الشكوك تحيط بعامل نظافة من أصل عربي كان آخر من نزل من الطائرة قبل فتحها للركاب وأن الشكوك زادت نحوه تحديدا لأنه أمضى داخل الحمام وقتا أطول مما ينبغي، وتحفظ الموقع عن نشر هذه المعلومات لعدة ساعات حتى تداولت وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية ما نشره موقع The Aviation Herald لتتكرر الإشارة إلى أن ما جرى للطائرة المصرية بدأ من الحمام !!  




 الجدير بالذكر أن ذلك التحليل يتفق مع ما رجحه علي شكري أحد خبراء السلامة في اتصال مع قناة سكاى نيوز العربية عقب ساعات من إختفاء الطائرة المنكوبة، حيث ذكر إن سبب سقوط الطائرة المصرية هو حريق اندلع في منطقة إعداد الطعام وانتقل سريعا ووصل الى أجهزة التحكم في الطائرة، وقال إن لديه معلومات بذلك من مصادر داخل مصر للطيران، والمعروف أن منطقة إعداد الطعام دائما ما تجاوز “حمام الطائرة” سواء القريبة من كابينة القيادة أو الموجودة في المؤخرة.  
 ما سبق يجعل إجراءات الأمن في مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي على المحك، وتجري السلطات الفرنسية حاليا تحقيقات مكثفة مع كل من صعد للطائرة قبل إقلاعها أو تعامل معها، ونوهت المصادر التي تحدثت مع إعلام.أورج من فرنسا إلى أن هناك عدد من الركاب لغوا سفرهم على متن الرحلة بشكل مفاجئ ودون مبرر، وهو ما يفسر أن الرحلة كان عليها 66 راكبا فقط وهو رقم أقل من المتوسط المعتاد في هذه الرحلات .​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة اهم و اغلى معلومة ممكن نعرفها من وجهة نظرى عرفناها وهى ان الطائرة غير مفقودة ومصيرها اتعرف انها منكوبة والارواح راحت..الحدث ارهابى او حادث مأسوى نتيجة خطأ فنى فى الطائرة فرغم الاهمية لكن لا يقارن بخبر فقدان 66 روح ليس لهم اى ذنب بصراحة كان عندى امل كبير الاشخاص دى ترجع لاهاليهم وينجو منهم ولو البعض
> الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم ويكفينا شر المستخبى


طبعا اهم معلومه اتعرفت-كنت متوقعاها لان مفيش اى رساله انظار او مؤشر عن خطف كان باين-- ربنا ينيح روحهم و يصبر الاهالى  و الاحباب- لكن بردوا تكرار حوادث الطائرات اتكرر و فى وقت زمنى قصير- و تحديدا مع مصر- مكناش بنسمع عن حوادث طائرات غير كل سنييييييييييييييين و سنيييييييييييين--دلوقتى بقى يفصل كل حادث و التانى كام شهر و مصر اسمها منور فيه 
يا رب ساعد الى بيبحثوا انهم يعرفوا ايه الى حصل--
يا رب ارحم


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*الرئاسة تنعي ضحايا الطائرة المفقودة*







*نعت رئاسة الجمهورية ببالغ الحزن وعميق الأسى ضحايا طائرة مصر للطيران الذين لقوا حتفهم إثر تحطم الطائرة في البحر المتوسط في طريق عودتها إلى القاهرة قادمة من باريس. 
وتقدمت رئاسة الجمهورية في بيان لها صباح اليوم الجمعة، بخالص التعازي والمواساة لأسر الضحايا المصريين وذويهم، داعية المولى عز وجل أن يتغمد الضحايا بواسع رحمته وأن يسكنهم فسيح جناته ويلهم أسرهم وذويهم الصبر والسلوان.

كما تقدمت رئاسة الجمهورية بخالص التعازي إلى أسر الضحايا من مختلف الدول الشقيقة والصديقة، الذين لقوا مصرعهم إثر هذا الحادث الأليم، وتقدمت إلى كافة تلك الدول، قيادة وحكومة وشعباً، بخالص التعازي في وفاة هؤلاء الضحايا وتعرب عن خالص مواساتها لهم، وتتمنى لأسرهم الصبر والسلوان. 
وتقدمت رئاسة الجمهورية بوافر الشكر والتقدير للدول الصديقة التي بادرت إلى تقديم المساعدة للبحث عن حطام الطائرة وانتشال الضحايا، كما أكدت على مواصلة التحقيقات من أجل كشف ملابسات هذا الحادث المؤسف واستجلاء الحقائق بشأنه والوقوف على أسباب سقوط الطائرة. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*عبدالرحيم علي*
*



*
*غير النائب المصري عبد الرحيم علي، رأيه بشأن السفر على متن الطائرة  المصرية المنكوبة، في اللحظات الأخيرة، هذا ما أعلنه من خلال حسابه الشخصي  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيسبوك».*
*يروي عبدالرحيم علي على حسابه: «كان من المقرر أن أخوض تلك التجربة التي  خاضها ركاب طائرة مصر للطيران رقم ظ¨ظ ظ¤ التي تحطمت بالأمس، ولقى كل ركابها  وطاقمها المكون من عشرة أشخاص مصرعهم».*
*وتابع: «غيرت رأيي في اللحظة الاخيرة واتصلت بالشركة التي اتعامل معها  لتجعل الحجز على رحلة الخميس ظ،ظ¨ مايو في الرابعة عصرا، كنت أشعر بالإرهاق  والتعب ولم يكن في استطاعتي أن أمكث خارج الفندق متسكعا في شوارع باريس من  الثانية عشرة ظهر الأربعاء حتي الثامنة من مساء نفس اليوم حيث يتوجب علي  الوصول إلى مطار شارل ديغول في انتظار اقلاع رحلتي».*
*وأضاف: «ربما كتب لي عمر آخر عندما اتخذت قراري بالمبيت ليلة أخرى لكي  أحزن كثيرا وافرح كثيرا واعمل كثيرا من أجل مزيد من الأمل في حياة أفضل لكل  المصريين».*
*




* *
المصري اليوم لايت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*  قداس لأجل   يارا   أحد ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة*

    منذ 24 دقيقه May 21, 2016, 9:10 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تقيم كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بمدينة نصر القداس الإلهي لأجل يارا هاني  توفيق أحد ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة وذلك في تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً ،  كما سيقام العزاء في نفس اليوم بقاعة الكنيسة في السابعة مساءاً.  وعلي صعيد أخر ستقيم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية  يوم الأحد في الثامنة  ونصف صباحا بالكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية قداساً للصلاة لأجل ضحايا الطائرة  المصرية وأسرهم، حيث قام قداسة البابا الموجود حاليا في زيارة رعوية  بالنمسا، بتكليف نيافة الأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادي والنائب البابوي خلال  فترة السفر الحالية لقداسة البابا، بإقامة القداس كمشاركة من الكنيسة في  هذا الحادث الأليم، حيث يشاركه في الصلاة نيافة الأنبا يوليوس الذي كلفه  قداسة البابا بالأمس بمساندة أسر ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : وطنى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*  خبير طيران هذا ما حدث قبل دقائق من سقوط الطائرة المصرية*

    منذ 11 دقيقه May 21, 2016, 9:35 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    كشف خبير الطيران "تيم فان بيفرن" أن حريقا اندلع على الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة قبل دقائق من اختفائها من على الرادار.
  وأضاف لقناة "دويتش فيله" الألمانية أن جهاز الإنذار بدورة المياه التقط  الدخان أولا ثم اندلعت أجهزة إنذار أخرى، وبعدها بدقيقتين بدأت أجهزة  التحكم في الطائرة التوقف عن العمل، لافتا إلى أنه يتوقع أن تتعامل السلطات  المصرية مع هذه المعلومات في أسرع وقت.
  وأشار فان إلى أن تأكيد تحطم الطائرة دفع البحرية الفرنسية إلى تحريك  سفينة من مينائها بالبحر المتوسط إلى مكان سقوط الطائرة المنكوبة، للبحث عن  الصندوق الأسود بجانب حطام الطائرة، للوقوف على سبب الحادث إن كان هجوما  إرهابيا، أو عطلا فنيا.
  وتحتوي السفينة، التي يبلغ ارتفاعها 80 مترا، على جهاز سونار، يعمل على  الكشف عن أماكن حطام الطائرة تحت مياه البحر، مسجل به بيانات الطائرة  المنكوبة، وفقا لـ"فان".
  وأوضح أن عمليات البحث تستغرق بعض الوقت، فعمق ماء المتوسط من 8000 إلى  10000 قدم، وبدون تسجيلات اللحظات الأخيرة في الطائرة بالصندوق الأسود يصعب  معرفة سبب التحطم.
  وتابع خبير الطيران: "أنه في حالة تعرض الطائرة لهجوم إرهابي تسبب في  إسقاطها، فهذا يعني أن هناك تقصيرا أمنيا في مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي، خاصة  بعد الهجمات الإرهابية التي شهدتها فرنسا في نوفمبر الماضي".
  وأعلنت القوات المسلحة، اليوم الجمعة، العثور على أجزاء من حطام الطائرة  المنكوبة التابعة لشركة "مصر للطيران" على بعد 290 كيلومترا من شمالي  محافظة الإسكندرية، وجار استكمال أعمال البحث والتمشيط، حيث اختفت الطائرة  من على شاشات الرادار بعد دخول المجال المصري بـ10 أميال في الساعات الأولى  من صباح أمس الخميس، في أثناء قدومها من مطار "شارل ديجول" في العاصمة  الفرنسية باريس، وعلى متنها 66 راكبًا.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن
*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*قناة ألمانية تكشف معلومات جديدة عن «حريق الطائرة المنكوبة»

قالت قناة "دويتشه فيليه" الألمانية، اليوم، إنها حصلت على معلومات جديدة عن اللحظات الأخيرة للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، التى اختفت أثناء رحلتها من باريس للقاهرة.   ونقلت القناة تصريحات حصرية للخبير الدولي بشؤون الطيران، تيم فان بيرين، قال خلالها، إن معلومات أرسلها نظام ACAR الخاص بالتبليغ عن أي أخطاء على متن الطائرات، أشارت إلى وجود دخان داخل أحد مراحيض الطائرة المصرية أولا ثم في غرفة أجهزة الطيران ثم فشلت الأجهزة التحكم، ما يعني أن حريقا قد نشب في الطائرة.   وتابع: "أول رسالة خطأ أرسلت من الرحلة MS804 كانت دخان من دورة المياه، ما يعني أن حريقاً نشب هناك، تبعتها رسالة بوجود دخان في غرفة أجهزة الطيران الإلكترونية، ثم رسالة بفشل أجهزة التحكم الرئيسية بالطائرة، ثم فشل أجهزة التحكم الثانوية. بعدها بدقائق انقطع الاتصال بالطائرة". ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* مفاجأة من سي إن إن بشأن تحطم الطائرة المصرية*

    منذ 1 ساعات May 21, 2016, 7:53 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    ذكرت شبكة “سي إن إن” الإخبارية، مساء الجمعة، أن بيانات لرحلة طائرة  مصر للطيران تظهر انطلاق إنذارات من وجود دخان على متنها قبل تحطمها في  البحر المتوسط في ساعة مبكرة الخميس.
  وقالت “سي إن إن”، إنها حصلت على البيانات من مصدر مصري، وقالت إن  البيانات جاءت من نظام آلي على متن الطائرة يسمى “نظام اتصالات المعالجة  والتقارير بالطائرة”.
  ويقوم هذا النظام بشكل تلقائي بتحميل بيانات الرحلة إلى شركة الطيران، التي تقوم بتشغيل الطائرة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : العربية
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*المتحدث باسم الخارجية: إيحاءات "سي إن إن" بانتحار قائد الطائرة المنكوبة لا يبعث على الاحترام*



*                          الألمانية              * *21-5-2016 | 09:37251*


* 

* 


*



** قائد الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة *

*




*


*انتقد  المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية المصرية شبكة "سى إن إن" الإخبارية  الأمريكية بسبب الإيحاء بأن قائد الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة انتحر.**تحقيقات وتقارير*

*وكتب المستشار أحمد أبو زيد على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر مساء الجمعة":  إن إعطاء شبكة سي إن إن  الأمريكية إيحاءات أن قائد الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة انتحر، في وقت ما تزال  فيه الأسر في حالة حداد، أمر "لا يبعث على الاحترام".*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*هيئة سلامة الطيران الفرنسية تؤكد وجود دخان فى الطائرة المصرية*






*أكدت هيئة سلامة الطيران الفرنسية وجود دخان فى طائرة مصر للطيران التى اختفت عن شاشات الرادار على بعد حوالى 280 كم من السواحل المصرية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*ONtv   حساب موثّق *     ‏@*ONtveg*                                                                     استقالة صحفية فرنسية رفضت الكتابة ضد #*مصر_للطيران* بعد حادث الطائرة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*         رئيس شركة المطارات السابق: الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة اتصل بـ«القمر الصناعي» لحظة السقوط*

*
  0 
 0* 
*                                                          طباعة                                                      * 

*





                                              الصندوق الأسود* 
*سعيد العربي*
* السبت 21.05.2016 - 09:35 ص*



*                            كشف اللواء الطيار جاد الكريم نصر، رئيس مجلس  إدارة الشركة المصرية للمطارات سابقا، عن أسرار وطرق عمل الصندوق الأسود  الموجود داخل الطائرات التي تسقط سواء في البحر أو البر.

وقال  "نصر"، في تصريح لـ"صدى البلد"، إن طريقة عمل الصندوق في حال سقوط الطائرة  يبدأ مع أول اصطدام له سواء بالبحر أو البر، بإرسال إشارات استغاثة إلى  الأقمار الصناعية وهي إشارة للتعريف بمكان واحداثيات مكان وقوع الطائرة،  وتقوم الأقمار بإرسالها للمحطات المختصة بالتقاطها وفك شفراتها.

وأوضح  أن إرسال الإشارة إلى الأقمار متوقف على قوة اصطدامها بالبحر وامتصاص  المياه للصدمة، ففي حال ضعف قوتها لا يقوم الصندوق بتلك المهمة.

وأكد  أن هناك صندوقين داخل الطائرة، الأول يعطي معلومات عن سرعتها وارتفاعها  واتجاهها إلى غير ذلك عن طبيعة عمل أجهزة التشغيل الخاصة بالطائرة، وهذه  المعلومات يتم تفريغها بواسطة جهاز معين موجود بوزارة الطيران لاستخلاص  المعلومات وقرأتها، أما الصندوق الآخر مهمته تسجيل الاتصالات والمحادثات  داخل قمرة القيادة بين الطيار ومساعده، وتسجيل الاتصالات من الطائرة إلى  أبراج المراقبة المختلفة أو أي تواصل من الطائرة بالخارج.

ولفت إلى  أن جميع الصناديق بالطائرات مهمتها واحدة ولا يختلف من طائرة لأخرى، موضحا  أنه في حال تلف الصندوق بشدة يصعب الحصول على المعلومات وفي هذه الحالة قد  يحتاج إلى أجهزة أخرى لمحاولة استخلاص المعلومات قد تكون غير موجودة بمصر.

وأضاف  أن الصندوق ليس له لون أسود وإنما برتقالي فسفوري، لسهولة رؤيته داخل  المياه أو على البر في حال سقوط الطائرة، موضحا ان مسمى الصندوق الأسود  أطلق عليه نظرا لما يحمله من معلومات تتسم بالشئوم اثر وقوع الطائرات.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)




----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*قطر أكثر الدول بحثًا عن الطائرة المنكوبة

عرضت فضائية "سي بي سي إكسترا"، إحصائية أجريت بشأن أكثر الدول استخدامًا لمحرك البحث الشهير "جوجل"، للبحث عن الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، والتي تحطمت فجر أمس الخميس.   وأوضحت الإحصائية، أن دولة قطر هي أكثر بلدان العالم بحثًا عن الطائرة، تلتها الإمارات في المرتبة الثانية، في حين حلت كينيا في المركز الثالث، وسنغافورة في المرتبة الرابعة، واحتلت مصر المرتبة الخامسة.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2016)

*قالت قناة "العربية" فى خبر عاجل اليوم، نقلا عن التحقيقات الفرنسية أن إشارات أوتوماتيكية صدرت عن الطائرة المصرية لدقيقتين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*المتحدث العسكري ينشر الصور الأولى لحطام طائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة​*
*نشر العميد محمد سمير، المتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة، منذ قليل، على صفحته بموقع "فيسبوك"، جانب من صور العثور على حطام الطائرة المفقودة ومتعلقات بعض الركاب.​*​





















​


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*ممثلة الحكومة الفرنسية تطالب بعدم نشر صور ضحايا الطائرة​*





*طالبت ممثلة الحكومة الفرنسية بعدم نشر صور وأسماء ضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة مراعاة لمشاعر أسرهم.

وأضافت لـ«فيتو» عقب انتهاء اجتماعها مع أهالي ضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة بباريس أن التحقيق ما زال مستمرا في الحادث، وأكدت استمرار التواصل مع أسر ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة.

ورصدت عدسة «فيتو» كلا من مندوب السفارة السعودية، وقنصل «تشاد»، وممثل أسرة ضحية «تشاد»، خلال خروجهم من الاجتماع المنعقد بين وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية، وأسر ضحايا الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة.*[/CENTER]


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

أمن الدولة تأمر بالتحفظ على حطام الطائرة المنكوبة






أمر المستشار تامر الفرجاني - المحامي العام الأول لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا - بالتحفظ على حطام ومتعلقات ركاب طائرة مصر للطيران، التي تحطمت فوق البحر المتوسط خلال رحلة من باريس إلى القاهرة.
كما أمر الجهات المعنية بسرعة انتشال الصندوقين الأسودين، أحدهما خاص بالتسجيلات الصوتية داخل كابينة القيادة والاتصالات الخارجية بأبراج المراقبة المختلفة، والثاني مسجل عليه كل قراءات عددات الطائرة، للوقوف على الأسباب التي أدت إلى سقوطها.​


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*نيويورك تايمز تكشف اللحظات الأخيرة للطائرة المنكوبة قبل سقوطها






ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية أن الإشارت الأخيرة التي تم التقاطها من الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة إيرباص أثناء رحلتها من العاصمة الفرنسية باريس إلى القاهرة ، كشفت أن طاقم القيادة فقد السيطرة بسرعة هائلة على الطائرة، وتعذر التحكم فيها، بينما تعطلت أجهزة الحاسبات والاستشعار في قمرة القيادة خلال عدة ثوان فقط، وذلك قبل اختفاء الطائرة من شاشات الرادار.
وتعد الإشارات الأخيرة الصادرة من الطائرة المنكوبة بمثابة مؤشر على حدوث عطل فني، ولكن مع ذلك يظل التساؤل عالقا عن السبب في هذا العطل؟ أيضا لماذا سقطت طائرة في ليلة ذات طقس ربيعي صحو وتتمتع بنظام أمان جيدة ويقودها طاقم يتمتع بخبرات عالية.
وأضافت الصحيفة أن قطع الحطام التي سيتم انتشالها من هيكل الطائرة، فضلا عن الصندوقين الأسودين اللذين يتم البحث عنهما، يمكن أن تقدما دليلا للمحققين عن أسباب وملابسات سقوط الطائرة.
واشارت الصحيفة الى أن سلطات الطيران اليونانية أكدت أن الطيار كان في حالة معنوية لدى تلقي آخر اتصال به.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*أنباء عن تحديد موقع الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المنكوبة

أفادت فضائية سكاى نيوز فى نبأ عاجل لها، أن هناك أنباء عن تحديد موقع الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة. كان وزير الطيران المدنى شريف فتحى، أكد أنه يرحب بأى جهة تنطبق عليها الشروط للمشاركة مع فريق التحقيق فى حادث طائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة، وأن فرنسا هى الدولة الوحيدة التى تشارك حاليا فى التحقيقات حتى الآن، حيث تشارك فرنسا بفريق عمل يضم عدد من الخبراء الفرنسيين بالإضافة إلى الممثل المعتمد لدولة الصانع والمصمم للطائرة والمشارك فى أعمال لجنة التحقيق وفقا للتشريعات الدولية، لافتا إلى أن إنجلترا أبدت رغبتها فى المشاركة فى التحقيقات لوجود راكب بريطانى على الطائرة.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*أول تعليق من سويسرا على اتصال قائد الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة بمركز المراقبة

قالت سلطات الملاحة الجوية السويسرية، إن الاتصال بين قائد الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة ومركز المراقبة في زيورخ هو إجراء روتيني وكان طبيعيًا.   وأضافت سلطات الملاحة الجوية السويسرية، لـ"سي إن إن"، إنه تم بعد ذلك الطلب من الطيارين تحويل اتصالاتهم إلى مركز المراقبة الجوية في إيطاليا مع مغادرتهم الأجواء السويسرية.   كانت "سي إن إن" نشرت تسجيلًا لمحادثتين بين قائد رحلة طائرة مصر للطيران رقم "MS804" ومركز المراقبة الجوية في زيورخ، خلال عبور الطائرة بالأجواء السويسرية خلال رحلتها من باريس التي لم تكتمل إلى القاهرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*أول رد من وزير الطيران عن الاتصال المسرب لقائد الطائرة​**
قال شريف فتحي وزير الطيران، إن ما يحدث على الساحة الإعلامية «تهريج»، ويجب المحافظة على مشاعر الناس، مؤكدا أن هناك ازدواجية، في التعامل مع الحوادث.

وقال: «أنا بتابع الإعلام الغربي وبصراحة حاجة تحير، فيه جزء ثناء على التعامل، والباقي هجوم علينا»، مشيرا إلى أن المكالمة التي سربت بين قائد الطائرة، وبرج المراقبة السويسري فارغة ولا تحتوي على شيء.

وأضاف: «إيه المحتوى وإيه الإضافة لهذه المكالمة، لكي تنشر بهذا الشكل، مضيفا: ما يحدث الآن، خليط من عدم الاحترافية ومحاولات وضع مصر في موقف المتهم، مردفا: إحنا أكبر من كده».

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «على مسئوليتي» المذاع على قناة «صدى البلد» تقديم أحمد موسى، أن هناك أكثر من سبب لظهور الدخان في الطائرة، ولكن لا يمكن تحديد السبب إلا بعد الاطلاع على البيانات، ولكن هناك من يريد تشويه صورة مصر.

وأوضح أن الوزارة تتعامل مع الحادث، بشكل محترف جدا، ويجب أن يكون هناك ثقة في المسئولين، واعتمادا على المعلومات الرسمية، مشيرا إلى أنه حتى الآن، لم يتم العثور على الصندوق الأسود.

وأكد الوزير أن القوات المسلحة، بمشاركة اليونان وفرنسا وأمريكا وإنجلترا، يبحثون عنه، مردفا: ننتظر سفينة ستأتي، وعليها معدات من فرنسا للبحث عن حطام الطائرة.*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مايو 2016)

لو كان عمل ارهابى طيب ليه مفيش 
اى جهة ارهابيه تبنت العمل ده 
وهما بيفتخروا بكده 
الحقيقه حاجه غريبه


----------



## Maran+atha (21 مايو 2016)

يجب ان ننتبه للمخطط الشيطاني 

قالت مراسلة فضائية "سكاى نيوز"، إن الطائرة المصرية المفقودة تأخرت عن الإقلاع من مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسى أكثر من 20 دقيقة، ولكن لم يذكر أى من المسؤولين أن التأخير بسبب أى مشاكل.

ويجب ان نذكر ان الطائرة انفجرت قبل وصولها لمطار القاهرة بذمن 20 دقيقة فقط 

اذن المخطط كان : ان تنفجر الطائرة عند وصولها مطار القاهرة 
وبالتالى ينفجر كل المطار وتكون اصابع الاتهام للامن المصرى 
لأن الاعلام سوف يقول حدث انفجار فى مطار القاهرة مما ادى الى انفجار الطائرة القادمة من فرنسا والخ 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مايو 2016)

حصلو على جثث؟ ولا لسه؟
الواحد مايعرف يتابع شو ولا شو
كل الوسائل الاعلاميه تكتب معلومه وعكسها
وكلهم صارو مصادر للاخبار


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *قطر أكثر الدول بحثًا عن الطائرة المنكوبة
> 
> عرضت فضائية "سي بي سي إكسترا"، إحصائية أجريت بشأن أكثر الدول استخدامًا لمحرك البحث الشهير "جوجل"، للبحث عن الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، والتي تحطمت فجر أمس الخميس.   وأوضحت الإحصائية، أن دولة قطر هي أكثر بلدان العالم بحثًا عن الطائرة، تلتها الإمارات في المرتبة الثانية، في حين حلت كينيا في المركز الثالث، وسنغافورة في المرتبة الرابعة، واحتلت مصر المرتبة الخامسة.​*



وسي بي سي منين لها الاحصائيه ومن اجراها لهم
وشو ها الفكره العبقريه طياره توها متحطمه كيف
يجي في بال شخص يعمل احصاء اصلا ومن شاف !
عموما ماصدق طبيعي مصر وفرنسا الاول طالما 
لهم صله بالموضوع ولكن ده شي لطيف لو فعلا صحيحه
دليل ان مصايبكم مصايبنا نحس بها ماتمر كذا عساها اخر الاحزان واخر المصايب ا


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*الكنيسة القبطية تقيم اليوم قداسا على أرواح ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة







تقيم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، صباح اليوم الأحد، قداسًا على أرواح ضحايا طائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة، وذلك بالكنيسة البطرسية المجاورة للكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.

 كان البابا تواضروس الثاني، الموجود حاليًا في زيارة رعوية بالنمسا، كلف الأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادي والنائب البابوي خلال فترة السفر الحالية، بإقامة القداس مساهمةً من الكنيسة في هذا الحادث الأليم، ويشاركه في الصلاة الأنبا يوليوس المندوب من البابا لمساندة وتفقد أسر الضحايا.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2016)

ازاى كدا دى متفرتكه .....
بطانيه طفله رضيعه-- يا يسووع


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

اذا كانو وجدو اشلاء - يبقى ايه حال بدن الطيارة نفسة !

الله يكون فى عون مجموعات البحث - دول على بان ما يجدو معظمها - حا يكون سمك القرش و الاسماك المتوحشة " الباراكودا + ... الخ " قامت بالواجب مع الضخايا

اتصور انو بالوضع دا بمجرد ما يعثرو على الصندوقين الاسودين - سيكف البحث " تماما "


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2016)

سى ان ان قائد الطائره المصريةانتحر


انتقد المتحدث الرسمي باسم الخارجية المصرية، الجمعة 20  مايو/أيار، الإيحاءات التي روجت لها شبكة "سى إن إن" الأمريكية أن قائد  الطائرة المصرية انتحر.         
وأكد المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية، المستشار أحمد  أبو زيد، في تغريدة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" أن إعطاء شبكة "سى  إن إن" الأمريكية إيحاءات بأن قائد الطائرة المصرية انتحر، في وقت لا تزال  فيه أسر الضحايا في حالة حداد أمر لا يبعث على الاحترام.


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*CNN تكذب نفسها في حادث تحطم الطائرة_المصرية​*
*لم تنتظر شبكة CNN الأمريكية سوى ساعات قليلة عقب وقوع حادث الطائرة المصرية M804، ونشرت تقريرا يضم أربعة سيناريوهات زعمت أن أحدها يفسر حادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية في البحر المتوسط، خلال رحلتها من مدينة باريس إلى القاهرة، فجر الخميس الماضي.
وزعمت الشبكة الأمريكية أن أحد أسباب سقوط الطائرة ربما يكون انتحار قائد الطائرة نفسه، مستندة إلى واقعة طائرة البطوطي، الطائرة المصرية التي سقطت في عام 1999، حينما زعمت التحقيقات الأمريكية أن قائد الطائرة هو من تسبب في سقوطها، خلال رحلتها من ولاية نيويورك الأمريكية.
مزاعم CNN استبقت التحقيقات التي تجريها السلطات في مصر وفرنسا، وحاولت توجيه الرأي العام ناحية اتهام القائد المصري للطائرة، ما دفع الخارجية المصرية للرد سريعا على الشبكة الأمريكية، ووفق تغريدة باللغة الإنجليزية عبر حسابه الشخصي، بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر، قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية، أحمد أبو زيد، إن "إعطاء شبكة "سي إن إن" الأميركية إيحاءات بأن قائد الطائرة المصرية انتحر، في وقت ما تزال فيه الأسر بحالة حداد، أمر "لا يبعث على الاحترام".
الطيار المصري محمد شقير من محافظة الجيزة، ووفق شركة "مصر للطيران"، فإنه من بين الطيارين المتميزين بالشركة وسجل 6275 ساعة طيران، بينها 2101  ساعة على نفس طراز الطائرة المنكوبة.
السيناريو المزعوم للشبكة الأمريكية سقط سريعا، ليس بسبب تصريحات المتحدث باسم الخارجية المصرية أو بيان مصر للطيران، ولكن بسبب خبر جديد نشرته "سي إن إن" العربية، اليوم السبت، تحت عنوان "تسجيل لاتصال قائد الطائرة المنكوبة بالمراقبة الجوية في سويسرا"، وهو تسجيلا لمحادثتين بين قائد رحلة طائرة "مصر للطيران" رقم "MS804"، ومركز المراقبة الجوية في زيورخ، في أثناء عبور الطائرة بالأجواء السويسرية، خلال رحلتها من باريس التي لم تكتمل إلى القاهرة.
الاتصال بين قائد الطائرة ومركز المراقبة في زيورخ هو إجراء روتيني وكان طبيعيا، وقالت سلطات الملاحة الجوية السويسرية إنه تم بعد ذلك الطلب من الطيارين تحويل اتصالاتهم إلى مركز المراقبة الجوية في إيطاليا، مع مغادرتهم الأجواء السويسرية.
وجاء نص التسجيل كالتالي: طيار: مرحبا مرحبا، رحلة مصر للطيران رقم 804، المستوى 370، الرقم الكودي (على الرادار) 7624 (صوت غير مسموع)، مراقب (رادار زيورخ): مصر للطيران 804 الرادار متصل، مراقب (رادار زيورخ): مصر للطيران 804 اتصل بـ"بادوفا" (مدينة إيطالية) 1-2-0 عدد عشري 7-2-5، ليلة سعيدة، الطيار: 1-2-0-7-2-5 مراقبة بادوفا "مصر للطيران" 804، شكرا جزيلا، يوم سعيد أو ليلة سعيدة.
وكشفت تلك المكالمة السلامة النفسية للطيار المصري، لينفي أي شكوك أو اتهامات تشير إلى أنه قد يكون السبب في سقوط الطائرة.
من جانبها، علقت الدكتورة ليلى عبدالمجيد، عميد كلية إعلام جامعة القاهرة الأسبق، على تناقد شبكة CNN في تغطية الحادث، بأن الوسيلة الإعلامية الأمريكية فقدت مصداقيتها منذ فترة كبيرة، لاسيما في ظل الأخطاء المتكررة، ومحاولتها تنفيذ الأجندة السياسية الأمريكية تجاه مصر.
وأضافت عبدالمجيد، في تصريح لـ"الوطن"، أن هذه الشبكة الأمريكية لا يجب أن تخرج علينا لتتحدث عن مبادئ الحياد والموضوعية، لاسيما وأنها لا تطبق تلك المعايير على نفسها.
وطالبت عميد كلية الإعلام الأسبق بضرورة تواجد مؤسسات إعلامية مصرية للرد على الإعلام الغربي بصفة عامة، والأمريكي بصفة خاصة، خاصة وأنهم يسعون لتشويه صورة مصر.
وتستمر لليوم الثالث على التوالي عمليات البحث عن الطائرة طراز "إيرباص إيه 320"، بمشاركة قوات مصرية، وبريطانية، ويونانية، وفرنسية، وإيطالية، وقبرصية "رومية"، بحسب وزارة الدفاع.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*لهذا السبب بلاغ يطالب بالتحقيق مع موظفي «مصر للطيران»​*
*تقدم محمد حامد سالم، المحامي، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار نبيل صادق، ضد شريف فتحي، بشخصه وبصفته وزير الطيران المدني، وهشام النحاس بشخصه وبصفته رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة مصر للطيران.
وطالب بإجراء تحقيق قضائي مع المبلغ ضدهما، والتابعين لهما من الموظفين المختصين الذين يعملون على نظام الاتصالات وتوصيل البيانات بين الطائرات والمراكز الأرضية بشركة مصر للطيران.
وأكد في بلاغه رقم 7266 لسنة 2016 عرائض النائب العام، أنه بتاريخ السبت 21 مايو نشر موقع CNN وثيقة تكشف رصد إنذار بالدخان على متن رحلة طائرة مصر للطيران رقم "MS804" في الدقائق الأخيرة التي سبقت اختفاء الطائرة من على شاشات الرادار، فجر الخميس، خلال رحلتها من باريس إلى القاهرة، وهي عبارة عن صورة من شاشة نظام الاتصالات وتوصيل البيانات بين الطائرات والمراكز الأرضية (ACARS).
وتظهر الوثيقة وجود إنذار بالدخان في الساعة (الساعة 02:26 بتوقيت القاهرة)، وإنذار آخر بعدها بدقيقة، وجاءت تلك التحذيرات قبل نحو 4 دقائق من اختفاء الطائرة من على شاشات الرادار، إذ أعلنت مصر للطيران أن الطائرة اختفت الساعة 02:30 فجر الخميس.
وأكدت شبكة CNN الأمريكية حصولها على هذه الوثيقة من مصدر مصري وبناءً على هذه الوثيقة نسجت CNN سيناريوهاتها المغرضة وتلميحاتها الحقيرة حول انتحار قائد الطائرة.
وأضافت أن ذلك يكشف عن وجود خائن وجاسوس داخل شركة مصر للطيران، أو وزارة الطيران، قام بتسريب هذه الوثيقة إلى شبكة CNN الأمريكية التي فقدت مصداقيتها وفقدت الأمانة والمهنية الإعلامية، وأصبحت رسالتها الإعلامية هي ترويج الشائعات المغرضة ضد مصر وإحداث البلبلة وتضليل الرأي العام المصري والفرنسي، والتشكيك في البيانات الرسمية الصادرة عن مصر بشأن ملابسات سقوط الطائرة، وذلك لصالح جهات معادية.
وأشارت إلى أن هذه الوثيقة لا يستطيع الإطلاع عليها وتسريبها إلا أحد الموظفين المختصين بشركة مصر للطيران ووزارة الطيران المدني، وقام بتسريبها لجهات أجنبية بهدف تضليل الرأي العام والتأثير على التحقيقات والإضرار بسمعة ومصالح مصر الدولية.
وطالب بإجراء تحقيق قضائي مع المبلغ ضدهما، والتابعين لهما من الموظفين المختصين الذين يعملون على نظام الاتصالات وتوصيل البيانات بين الطائرات والمراكز الأرضية، وغيرهم من الموظفين المطلعين على هذه البيانات والوثائق وذلك لتحديد المصدر المصري الخائن المسئول عن تسريب هذه الوثيقة إلى شبكة CNN الأمريكية، وإحالة من تسفر التحقيقات عنهم إلى المحاكمة الجنائية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*صحيفة إسبانية مصر اختارت الحكمة في التعامل مع حادث الطائرة​*



*أشارت صحف إسبانية إلى أن مصر اختارت الحكمة في التعامل مع أزمة سقوط طائرة "مصر للطيران" بعد إقلاعها من مطار "شارل ديجول" فجر الخميس، لافتة أنها رفضت نسب فرضية الإرهاب للكارثة الجوية حتى الأن.

وأبرزت صحيفة "خايين"، إن لجنة التحقيقات المصرية قالت إنه من المبكر جداً معرفة اتخاذ أحكام أو مواقف بشأن سبب الحادث، وأن نتائج التحقيق قد تستغرق شهراً.

وكانت أيضاً لجنة التحقيقات الفرنسية رفضت استباق نتائج التحقيقات، مشيرة إلى أن الأولوية الآن في العثور على الصندوق الأسود للطائرة، وأضافت الصحيفة أن خبراء الطيران الأمريكي بعد مراجعة صور حطام الطائرة المصرية لم يجدوا دلائل واضحة حول انفجار على متن الطائرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*السيسي يتقدم بالعزاء لأسر الضحايا ويقف دقيقة حداد​*



*تقدم الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، منذ قليل، بالعزاء لضحايا طائرة مصر للطيران، مطالبًا بالوقوف دقيقة حداد على أرواح جميع الضحايا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*السيسي لدينا غواصة في البحر المتوسط بسبب الطائرة المنكوبة






قال الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، إن التعامل كان على قدر الحدث وأن القوات تحركت منذ اللحظة الأولى، مشيدًا بسرعة تشكيل خلية الأزمة برئاسة رئيس الوزراء.
وأضاف، البيانات كانت تخرج بشكل متواتر بالقدر الموار من المعلومات، مشيرًا إلى صعوبة توافر المعلوات، لافتا إلى الغواصة تحركت النهاردة لانتشال الصندوقين الأسودين، الذي يكون فيهما البيانات والتسجيلات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*السيسي يوجه رسالة إلى الإعلام المصري والدولي بخصوص الطائرة المنكوبة​*





*علق الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، على حادث الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة التابعة لشركة مصر للطيران.
ووجه الرئيس السيسي رسالة إلى الإعلام المصري والدولي، بشأن الاجتهادات التي يطلقونها بشأن حادث الطائرة، قائلًا: من فضلكم، كل الفرضيات محتملة، مهم إننا منتكلمش ونقول فيه فرضية معينة ونغلبها على فرضية أخرى.

وأضاف السيسي: دي حاجات محدش يقدر يخفيها خالص، المعلومات هتتنشر أول ما نحصل عليها، والحادث ممكن ياخد وقت،و بمجرد خروج النتائج هنذيعها، وبلاش نسبق الأحداث.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*اول تعليق من الرئيس السيسى شامل عن حادث طائرة مصر للطيران​*
[YOUTUBE]BABeCpBzm5g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*تحديد موقع الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة
*





*ذكرت شبكة "CBS News" الأمريكية، أن قوات البحث والإنقاذ، تمكنت من تحديد موقع "الصندوق الأسود"، للرحلة Ms 804 لطائرة مصر للطيران، التي سقطت بمياه البحر المتوسط، صباح الخميس الماضي، وعلى متنها 66 شخصًا.
وأوضحت الشبكة الإخبارية، نقلًا عن مصادر حكومية مصرية، أن الصندوق الأسود الخاص بتسجيل البيانات، تم التقاط إشارات الاستغاثة الخاصة به، بالقرب من موقع العثور على حطام الطائرة بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مايو 2016)

*بارجة البرلس المزودة بجهاز يلتقط الصندوقين الأسودين من البحر
*




*
 صورة جهاز "ار او فى" المملوك لوزارة البترول، المحمل على بارجة "البرلس بى أم اس"، الذى تحدث عنه الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي منذ قليل خلال افتتاح عدد من المشروعات فى دمياط، ويمكنه كشف أعماق البحار لمسافات تتراوح بين 2500 – 3000 متر ، وهو تابه لشركة الخدمات البترولية والبحرية فى وزارة البترول . وقال مصدر مطلع لـ"اليوم السابع " إن جهاز " أر أو فى " له قدرة عالية على كشف أعماق الماء وإعطاء صورة حية من الأعماق، قد تساهم بشكل كبير فى كشف الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة . وأكد المصدر أن الجهاز موجود على أحد بوارج وزارة البترول، وقد تم الدفع به وفقا لتوجيهات الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى من أجل البحث عن حطام الطائرة والصندوقين الأسودين، لافتا إلى أن الجهاز يمكنه التقاط الصندوقين الأسودين من تحت الماء .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* عمال «شارل ديجول» يفجرون مفاجأة حول إمكانية زرع قنابل بالطائرات*

    منذ 6 دقيقه May 24, 2016, 12:22 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* نقلت صحيفة «تليجراف» البريطانية، في تقرير لها، اليوم الاثنين عن ضابط في  مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي يدعى بولين جودبوت، إن هناك الكثير من نقاط  التفتيش الأمنية، للتحقق من هوية الأشخاص، في مداخل المطار، لكنها لا تعمل  في كثير من الأوقات.   وأضاف الضابط بحسب الصحيفة: "أعتقد أنها مسألة  الميزانية، فهي عملية مكلفة، وهناك الكثير من الأبواب بالمطار، ومن الصعب  جدًا تأمين جميعها".   وأوضحت سيلين، وهي عاملة بساحة انتظار المطار، أن  الشرطة والجنود يقومون في كثير من الأحيان بدوريات أمنية، إلا أن النقص في  الأيدى العاملة والتمويل يجعل المطار عرضة للهجمات الإرهابية.   وعن سؤالها  حول إمكانية زرع قنبلة بالمطار، قالت سيلين: "أعتقد هذا ممكن"، مشيرة إلى  أن مستويات الأمن في المطار ليست كافية، مؤكدة أنهم يتعاملون مع نحو 5  تحذيرات أمنية على الأقل في الأسبوع.   
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)

* صحفية فى باريس تطلق مبادرة لدعم مصر للطيران على نفقتها الخاصة*

    منذ 1 ساعات May 23, 2016, 11:24 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أطلقت صحفية مصرية مقيمة فى فرنسا تدعى ريم الشاذلى، مبادرة دعم لشركة  مصر للطيران عبر دعوة الفرنسيين للسفر إلى مصر عبر الشركة، مؤكدة أنها  ستدعو أصدقائها للسفر لمدينة شرم الشيخ على نفقتها الشيخ دعما للسياحة  ولشركة مصر للطيران. وأكدت ريم الشاذلى فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، مساء  الاثنين، أنها ستدعو المواطنين الفرنسيين ولاسيما صديقاتها للسفر إلى  مدينة شرم الشيخ لقضاء الإجازة الصيفية عبر السفر على خطوط شركة مصر  للطيران، مشددة على ضرورة وقوف المصريين فى الخارج إلى جانب الدولة المصرية  ومؤسساتها ودعم الاقتصاد الوطنى عبر الترويج للسياحة المصرية ودعم شركات  الطيران المصرية. يذكر أن المصريين فى الخارج قد أطلقوا حملات دعم لشركة  مصر للطيران عبر دعوة طيور مصر المهاجرة للسفر على متن الشركة المصرية عقب  اختفاء الطائرة المصرية، إضافة لحثهم المواطنين الأجانب للسفر على خطوط مصر  للطيران لدعم الشركة التى تتعرض لتشويه من قبل الإعلام الغربى.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)

* مذيعة أمريكية تطالب بتفتيش موظفي المطارات بعد تحطم الطائرة المصرية*

    منذ 1 ساعات May 23, 2016, 11:07 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* طالبت الكاتبة والمذيعة بقناة "فوكس نيوز" الأمريكية، جريتشين كارلسون،  بضرورة تفتيش العاملين فيالمطارات الأمريكية يوميًا بعد سقوط الطائرة  المصرية "إيرباص 320" في البحر المتوسط.

ونوهت "كارلسون" إلى أن إدارات أمن وسائل النقل تهتم بتفتيش المسافرين، ولا تهتم بالانتباه لعدد العاملين فيالمطارات.

وأعربت "كارلسون" عن صدمتها من عدم وجود قانون يجبر الموظفين بدءًا من  العاملين في مطاعم المطارات والميكانيكيين وحاملي الحقائب على المرور عبر  أجهزة التفتيش والكشف عن المعادن يوميًا.

يُذكر أن الطائرة المصرية "إيرباص 320" تحطمت في البحر المتوسط فجر الخميس  الماضي بالقرب من السواحل المصرية بعد إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2016)

*    قال الإعلامي عمرو أديب: "موضوع الطائرة المنكوبة مفيهوش هزار، وأنا  ممكن أقعد أقول قصص للصبح عن الطيارة، لكن الجهات الرسمية لا يصلح معها  ذلك، وبياناتها يجب أن تكون مؤثقة".
  وأضاف خلال برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" والمذاع عبر فضائية "اليوم" مساء  الإثنين، أن الإعلام لا يمكن أن يتجاهل خبر تصريح أحد مصادر الطب الشرعي أن  وفاة ضحايا الطائرة نتيجة انفجار"، مؤكدًا أن طراز الطائرة ايرباص 320 من  أحسن الطرازات الموجودة في العالم، مشيرًا إلى أن شركة خاصة هي التي تقوم  بتحميل حقائق الركاب بمطار شارل ديجول وهناك عدد من العاملين في المطار  مخبرين وبعضهم يحمل أسلحة، وربما يكون أحد العاملين قام بوضوع قنبلة في  الطائرة.
  وأكد أن كل من قاموا بعمليات إرهابية في فرنسا في الفترة الأخيرة مسجلين  خطر، لافتًا إلى أنه يمكن الوصول حتى "الكونتر" بدون أي تفتيش.



هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

*البيان الثاني للجنة التحقيق المصرية فى حادث طائرة «مصر للطيران»

تستمر لجنة التحقيق فى حادث طائرة "مصر للطيران" فى عملها ومتابعة إجراءات البحث والانتشال لحطام الطائرة بموقع سقوطها بمياه البحر المتوسط، حيث تقوم قطع البحرية المصرية بمسح المنطقة بمشاركة وحدة من البحرية الفرنسية، ويرافقهم محققو الحوادث من أعضاء لجنة التحقيق.
جاء ذلك فى البيان الثانى الذى أصدرته اللجنة اليوم، الثلاثاء، وقال البيان: "يشارك فى عمليات البحث عن الحطام الطائرات التابعة للقوات الجوية المصرية ووزارة البترول وطائرات فرنسية ويونانية، ويقوم مركز البحث والإنقاذ التابع للقوات المسلحة المصرية بالتنسيق بين الجهات المشاركة وتخصيص منطقة البحث لكل جهة فى نطاق محيط موقع سقوط الحطام".
وقد تم نقل 18 مجموعة من حطام الطائرة إلى معامل البحث الجنائى بالقاهرة، وتم استصدار قرار النيابة بشأن أخذ عينات الحامض النووى DNA للبدء من اليوم فى مضاهاتها من خلال الأطباء الشرعيين، وذلك تحت إشراف كامل من السلطات القضائية، والتى تقدم دعمها الكامل للجنة التحقيق الفنى.
ويقوم الآن فريق التحقيق المصرى بالاشتراك مع المحققين الفرنسيين بدراسة جميع جوانب التحقيق المختلفة، واضعين الأولوية لانتشال جثامين الضحايا وتحديد مكان الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة، والذى يحتاج إلى تسهيلات ودعم من جهات كثيرة، وتقوم الحكومة المصرية حاليا بجهود كبيرة لتذليل أي صعوبات.
كما بدأ فريق التحقيق بدراسة المعلومات المتصلة بالطائرة وأنظمتها وإجراءات صيانتها منذ بدء تشغيلها وحتى وقوع الحادث، إضافة إلى كل ما يتعلق بطاقم الطائرة من حيث ساعات الطيران والسجلات التدريبية.
هذا وتتم دراسة دقيقة لصور الرادار ومسجلات الحركة الجوية وحالة الطقس والمساعدات المقدمة من مطار الإقلاع، فضلا عن الحصول على جميع المعلومات المتاحة لدى الدول التى مرت عليها الطائرة خلال رحلة الحادث.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

*خبراء يكشفون عن مصير أزمة الطائرة المنكوبة في حال ثبوت تحطمها بعمل الإرهابي

محمود: الإرهاب كشف عورات الغرب في التأمين محي الدين: الجانب الفرنسي سيتحمل كافة التعويضات عطا الله: سيناريو أسود ينتظر العالم الغربي   مع استمرار التحقيقات في تحطم طائرة مصر للطيران، ومع محاولات الباحثين في الوصول إلى دليل، كان صمت التنظيمات الإرهابية مريبًا بشكل غريب، لاسيما عقب تصريح مسؤول بالطب الشرعي في مصر، إن الرفات البشرية، التي تم انتشالها من موقع تحطم طائرة مصر للطيران تشير إلى انفجار على متن الطائرة، وهو ما يحمل الجانب الفرنسي المسئولية الكاملة للواقعة إذا كانت الحادثة نتيجة قنبلة تم زرعها بمطار شارل ديجول بباريس قبل إقلاعها، فضلاً عن تحمل التعويضات للضحايا وفقًا للقوانين الدولية. 
وسقطت الطائرة المصرية، فجر يوم الخميس الماضي، وهي في رحلةٍ من مطار شارل ديجول بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس إلى مطار القاهرة، وعلى متنها 66 شخصًا، حيث سقطت بعد خروجها من المجال الجوي اليوناني بدقيقتين.   
وبينما لم يتم التوصل إلى الآن لسبب تحطم الطائرة مع استمرار البحث عن بقايا الحطام والأشلاء، إلا أنَّ خبراء كثيرين رجَّحوا أن يكون الحادث وراؤه "عمل إرهابي"، في وقتٍ لم تستبعد سلطات الدول الثلاث "مصر وفرنسا واليونان" فرضية العمل الإرهابي، بل إنَّ شريف فتحي وزير الطيران المدني رجَّح أن يكون السبب هو عمل إرهابي أكثر من كونه عطلاً فنيًّا بالطائرة. 
وجاوبت "الفجر"، عن السؤال الذي يراود عقول الجميع ماذا لو الطائرة سقطت بسبب فعل إرهابي؟   كشف عورات الغرب في التأمين في البداية يقول الدكتور محمد محمود، خبير القانون الدولي، إنه إذا تم اكتشاف تحطم الطائرة بسبب عمل إرهابي بقنبلة تم زرعها من الأراضي الفرنسية قبل إقلاع الطائرة، فإن فرنسا تتحمل المسئولية القانونية، لأن مسئوليتها تأمين الطائرة من الخارج وليس من حق السلطات الفرنسية دخول الطائرة، حيث تختص شركة مصر للطيران بتأمين طائرتها من الداخل.   
وأضاف "محمود" في تصريح خاص لـ"الفجر"، أن " الإرهاب يطول أي مكان في العالم، ويستهدف الأماكن المؤمنة، موضحًا أن الإرهاب يأتي للدول المعتقدة أنها بأمان دائم، فيبدأ تطولها يد الإرهاب الأسود عن طريق ثقة الأمان المطلق، والذي لا يخضع لمراقبة دورية، لذا يجب رفع درجة الاستعدادات الأمنية دائما، وتطبيق الإجراءات الأمنية على الكافة، وهو سيتضح بالتحقيقات لو تبين الحادث بفعل إرهابي، سيكشف التقاعس الأمني بفرنسا، وهو ما ينذر بخطورة، ويدفع قوى الإرهاب للانتشار، ويكشف عورات فرنسا في التأمين ومن حيث مواجهة الإرهاب.   وشدد "محمود"، على أهمية تحليل جثث الضحايا، وكشف ما إذا كان الحادث إرهابي ناتج عن تفجير في حالة تعلق أي من المواد التفجيرية أو الكيميائية أو غيرها بجثث الضحايا، وهي مهمة شديدة الصعوبة، مؤكدا أنه ليس من الهام الآن العثور على الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة لأنه في مثل هذه الحالات لن تنبئ بأي اتصالات بين طاقم الطائرة ونقاط المراقبة الجوية والبحرية في البحر المتوسط، وفي أقرب المطارات في أي دولة من دول البحر المتوسط سواء اليونان أو قبرص أو مصر. 
تحمل الجانب الفرنسي كافة التعويضات ويضيف الدكتور محمد محي الدين، المحلل السياسي، أن فى حالة ثبوت حادث إرهابي تسبب في تفجير الطائرة من خلال قنبلة مزروعة داخل الطائرة قبل إقلاعها من فرنسا فسوف تتحمل فرنسا الجزء الأكبر من المسئولية، لأنها مسئولة عن عملية التأمين بمطار "شارل ديجول" بما يحول دون إمكانية زراع متفجرات بالطائرة، وفي هذه الحالة تتحمل فرنسا كافة التعويضات مع شريكات التأمين، نظرًا لأن الإهمال ناتج من جانبها.   وأشار "محي الدين"، في تصريح خاص لـ"الفجر، إلى أن هذه الحالة فردية لو ثبت أنها عن طريق الإرهاب، لافتًا إلى أن الإرهاب قادر على الوصول لكل البلدان بدليل وصلها لأمريكا في أحداث 11 سبتمبر 2011، وهذا ما يشير إلى أن الإرهاب لا يمكن السيطرة عليه.   وتابع" محي الدين"، أن الإجراءات الأمنية بمفردها غير كافية  على مواجهة الإرهاب، في جميع أنحاء العالم، مشيرًا إلى أنها "قابلة للتكرار للأسف"_ بحسب قوله، نظرًا للأسلوب الخاطئ المستخدم في مواجهة هؤلاء، مشددًا على تخلص الإرهاب من المنبع قبل أن يترعر ويتحول من أصحاب أفكار إلى أصحاب سلاح يغزون العالم أجمع.   سيناريو أسود ينتظر العالم الغربي فيما يرى الدكتور محمد عطا الله، خبير القانون الدولي، أنه لو ثبت في التحقيقات أن حادث الطائرة عن طريق الإرهاب فهو"كارثة"، بحسب وصفه، مضيفًا أنه بالنسبة لمسئولي المطارات، فأسوء سيناريو هو أن يتواطأ بعض موظفيها مع الإرهابيين ليسهلوا عليهم تجاوز الإجراءات الأمنية حتى يصلوا للطائرات وينفذوا عملهم الإرهابي". 
  وأكد "عطا الله"، في تصريح خاص لـ" الفجر"، أنه "إذا كان سبب سقوط الطائرة هو قنبلة وضعت في الطائرة قبل إقلاعها، وانفجرت بعد أن سقطت بسرعة واختفت عن أجهزة الرادار، بحسب التقارير الأولية؛ فالمؤكد أن سيناريو أسود ينتظر العالم الغربي".   وأوضح "عطا الله"، أن تأخر إقلاع الطائرة من مطار "شارل ديجول" الفرنسي 40 دقيقة، يؤكد أن شيئا ما تم في هذه الفترة لضمان تفجير الطائرة، وهذه تعد قرينة ضد المطار الذي قد يكون مخترقا أمنيا من خلال بعض الموظفين، الذين يعملون لصالح مخابرات أجنبية أخرى أو على علاقة بتنظيمات إرهابية".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

* آخر شئ تم التوصل الية فى حادث الطائرة المصرية والطب الشرعى يرد*


[YOUTUBE]MNouhL5gDcw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*اول بيان من ايرباص عن الطائره المنكوبه*

[YOUTUBE]hYz2uUrVWVE[/YOUTUBE]​
- - - 

*مُجرد راى " شُخصى "​*
*إذن ما الجدوى من اللهث وراء الصندوقين الاسودين / طالما حدث دُخان و إستتبعه شلل تام لجميع اجهزة التحكم على الطائرة و بالتالى سقوطها ؟
فما الذى سيضيفه الصندوق الاسود ؟
اتصور انه سيؤكد حدوث شلل تام فى جميع اجهزه التحكم على الطائرة و بالتالى فشل الطيار من السيطرة عليها و بالتالى سقوطها​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *اول بيان من ايرباص عن الطائره المنكوبه*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hYz2uUrVWVE[/YOUTUBE]​
> - - -
> ...



يمكن صوت الانفجار هيظهر او الكلام بين الطيار والمساعد بتاعه يمكن يوصلهم لنتيجه 
ولو انه فى الطيارة الروسيه معرفناش  لقيوا ايه فى الصندوق الاسود


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مايو 2016)

*مفاجأة جديدة عن الصندوق الأسود في أعماق مياه المتوسط






قال الإعلامي خيري رمضان، إن لجنة التحقيق في حادث الطائرة المنكوبة قالت إنها تلقت خطابا من شركة "إيرباص" به تفاصيل جديدة عن الطائرة المنكوبة.    وأضاف خيري، في برنامج "ممكن" المذاع على قناة "سي بي سي"، أن اللجنة تلقت وثائق من شركة إيرباص المصنعة للطائرة المنكوبة توضع تلقيها إشارات من جهاز E l T، وهو أحد ثلاثة أجهزة على الطائرة وتم من خلالها تحديد موقعه في أعماق المتوسط، وتم إبلاغ هذه المعلومات لفريق البحث والإنقاذ التابع للقوات المسلحة المصرية للبحث عنه في مساحة تبلغ حوالى خمسة كيلومترات.​*


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2016)

*أعلن مجلس الوزراء،  الخميس، أنه يخص التعامل مع تداعيات حادث  مصر الطيران الذى وقع مؤخراً، وافق مجلس الوزراء على التعاقد مع إحدى  الشركات العالمية المتخصصة فى مجال البحث البحرى وانتشال الحطام، للمساعدة  فى سرعة العثور الصندوقين الأسودين الخاصين بالطائرة المصرية وانتشالهما*


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2016)

*تعذر انتشال الصندوقين  الأسودين للطائرة المنكوبة انتظارا لوصول سفينة متخصصة  
*​*الأحد، 29 مايو 2016 - 03:22 م 
 (أ ف ب) 
*
*أكدت مصادر مقربة من التحقيق فى تحطم الطائرة المصرية فى البحر المتوسط،  أثناء رحلتها من باريس إلى القاهرة وعلى متنها 66 شخصاً، لوكالة فرانس برس،  تعذر انتشال الصندوقين الأسودين قبل 12 يوماً، على الأقل، لانتظار وصول  سفينة متخصصة إلى الموقع. 
 وفقد أثر طائرة إيرباص أيه 320 التابعة لشركة مصر للطيران من شاشات الرادار  ليل 19 مايو، قبل أن تتحطم بحراً بين جزيرة كريت اليونانية وسواحل مصر  الشمالية، لسبب ما زال مجهولاً. 
 بالتالى وحدة تحليل بيانات الرحلة المسجلة فى الصندوقين الأسودين قد يجيز  إلقاء الضوء على أسباب الحادث.  لكن الوقت ينفد، علماً أن قدرة الصندوقين على مواصلة بث إشارات الإرشاد لا  تتجاوز أربعة إلى خمسة أسابيع. 
 وتراجعت احتمالات الاعتداء التى رجحتها مصر أمام فرضية الحادث التقنى منذ  الكشف عن إصدار الطائرة إنذارات آلية قبل دقيقتين على سقوطها حول وجود دخان  فى قمرة القيادة وخلل فى كمبيوتر التحكم بالطيران.  الجمعة وقعت مصر وفرنسا اتفاقات مع شركتى "السيامار" و"ديب اوشن سيرتش"  الفرنسيتين المتخصصتين فى البحث عن الحطام فى الأعماق للوصول إلى هيكل  الطائرة والضحايا، وهم 40 مصريا بينهم الطاقم و15 فرنسيا. 
 وصرح مصدر مقرب من التحقيق فى القاهرة لفرانس برس، رافضا الكشف عن اسمه،  قائلا، "ستلعب الشركتان دورين متكاملين، الأولى لتحديد موقع الشارات  الصادرة عن الصندوقين الأسودين والثانية لانتشالهما" بروبوت.
 لكن "مركب + ديب اوشن سيرتش + المتخصص غادر بحر أيرلندا السبت ولن يصل إلى  موقع التحطم قبل 12 يوما تقريبا بعد إنزال المحققين المصريين والفرنسيين فى  الإسكندرية". 
 وأكدت مصادر أخرى مقربة من التحقيق هذه المعلومات، مشيرة إلى أن منطقة  البحث تشمل مواقع يصل عمقها إلى 3000 م، على بعد 290 كلم تقريبا شمال  السواحل المصرية.  وأشار أحد المصادر إلى تحميل ثلاثة أجهزة غواصة تابعة لشركة السيامار قادرة  على رصد شارات على عمق 4000 إلى 5000م، على سفينة عسكرية فرنسية غادرت  كورسيكا الخميس، ويتوقع وصولها إلى الموقع "الأحد أو الاثنين على أبعد  تقدير".*​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 مايو 2016)

*لا مركبنا ولا فرنسا عارفين يعملو حاجا ...* :010105~332:

*يادى الحُوسَا * :heat:​


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يونيو 2016)

*مكتب التحقيقات الفرنسي يؤكد رصد إشارة من الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة

أعلن مكتب التحقيق والتحليل لسلامة الطيران المدني الفرنسي أن الإشارة التي رصدتها البحرية الفرنسية خاصة بأحد الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية التي تحطمت في التاسع عشر من مايو في البحر المتوسط.   وصرح مدير مكتب التحقيقات الفرنسي، ريمي جوتي، في بيان له: "معدات شركة السيمار التي تم نشرها على سفينة لابلاس الوطنية تمكنت من رصد الإشارة من مسجل رحلة".   ويأتي هذا التصريح عقب إعلان السلطات المصرية عن رصد سفينة تابعة للبحرية الفرنسية لإشارات صادرة على الأرجح من أحد الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المصرية المنكوبة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*20 يومًا من البحث عن الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة والنتيجه






تواصل فرق البحث والإنقاذ المكلفة بالبحث عن بقايا حطام الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، أعمالها لليوم العشرين على التوالي دون الوصول إلى أي نتائج عن مكان الصندوق الأسود سوى إشارات فقط.

يشار إلى أن الصندوق الأسود يرسل ذبذبات لمدة ظ£ظ  يوما وبعدها يفقد القدرة على الإرسال، وبذلك يتبقي ظ،ظ  أيام على استخراجه من قاع البحر، وإلا يدخل الصندوق في طي النسيان، ويتم اللجوء إلى العناصر البديلة، لكشف أسباب سقوط الطائرة.

وأوضحت مصادر لـ"فيتو" أن موقع سقوط الطائرة يقع على أبعاد كبيرة في أعماق البحر المتوسط، وهو ما يحتاج إلى أجهزة ومعدات ثقيلة، موضحا أنه جار العمل لتحديد موقع الصندوقين، وأنه في حال تحديد موقع الصندوق يتم شحنه من الخارج لحين استخراجه. 

شاهد.. الطيران: لم نحدد موقع الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة

الشركة الإنجليزية
ووقعت وزارة الطيران المدنى، مذكرة تفاهم مع شركة (Deep Ocean Search) DOS العالمية، للقيام بأعمال البحث واستعادة صندوقي المعلومات الخاصين بالطائرة A320 المنكوبة والتي سقطت في مياه البحر المتوسط منتصف الشهر الماضي، بعد فشل محاولات غواصة وزارة البترول في الوصول إلى نتائج بسبب العمق.

اقرأ.. الطيران المدني تتعاقد مع «Dos» العالمية للبحث عن الصندوق الأسود

تلقي إشارات
وأعلنت لجنة التحقيقات خلال الفترة الماضية، إلى أن أجهزة البحث الخاصة بالسفينة الفرنسية “la Place” التابعة للبحرية الفرنسية، تلقت إشارات من قاع البحر بمنطقة البحث عن حطام الطائرة يرجح أنها من أحد صندوقى المعلومات.

وأضافت أنه جار الآن تكثيف جهود البحث بالمنطقة لتحديد مكان الصندوقين تمهيدًا لانتشالهما بواسطة السفينة JOHN LETHBRIDGEالتابعة لشركة DOS “Deep Ocean Search” التي سوف تنضم لفريق البحث خلال أسبوع.

سفينة فرنسية ثانية
وأكدت مصادر بلجنة تحقيقات طائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة، أن شركة "ديب أوشن سيرش" أبلغتهم بتأخر وصول السفينة JOHN LETHBRIDGE، للبدء في عمليات البحث عن الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة إلى الخميس القادم، بسبب ارتفاع الأمواج.

اقرأ ايضًا.. ارتفاع الأمواج يعطل وصول سفينة للبحث عن صندوق الطائرة المنكوبة

مساحة البحث 
وأضافت المصادر أنه لم يتم تحديد موقع الصندوقين بدقة على الرغم من تضيق مساحة البحث من ظ¥ كيلو إلى 2 كيلو، وذلك بعد التقاط إشارات من الصندوقين في قاع البحر.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أنه يتم إرسال الصندوقين فور انتشالهما إلى معمل بالإدارة المركزية لحوادث الطيران، وذلك لمعرفة ما دار على متن الطائرة وخاصة في اللحظات الأخيرة وخاصة داخل قمرة القيادة لإعداد تقرير مبدئي عن أسباب السقوط.

حطام الطائرة
وأكد أحد الخبراء في عالم الطيران في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو"، أنه في حالة عدم العثور على الصندوق الأسود يتم الاستعانة بحطام الطائرة وأشلاء الجثامين وسجلات الطائرة والعنصر البشرى ولجنة تحقيق شارل ديجول في فرنسا لمعرفة الأسباب الأمنية منذ إقلاع الطائرة من المطار.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*خبير طيران يكشف مصير الصندوقين 
الأسودين للطائرة المنكوبة بعد نفاذ البطارية






قال اللواء طيار جاد الكريم نصر، رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية للمطارات سابقًا، إن وصول سفينة مصرية متطورة إلى ميناء الإسكندرية للمشاركة في البحث عن الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة المنكوبة، تعد خطوة هامة خاصة بعد حصر المساحة المرجح وجود الصندوقين بها.   وكشف "نصر"، خلال اتصال هاتفي ببرنامج "صباح أون" المذاع عبر فضائية "أون تي في"، اليوم الجمعة، أنه في حال لم تستطع القوات التي تبحث عن الصندوقين الأسودين في العثور عليهما، لا يعني أننا فقدنا فرصة العثور عليهما، وإنما يصعب فقط العثور عليهما، منوهًا إلى أن هناك حالات تم العثور فيها على الصندوقين بعد انتهاء الإشارات التي يرسلها الصندوق والتي تصل إلى 30 يوم، حيث أن البحث سيظل مستمر.   وأشار إلى أنه قد مر من الفترة المحددة حوالي 21 يوم حتى الآن.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2016)

*محققون يكشفون تفاصيل جديدة عن الطائرة 
المصرية المنكوبة






قال محققون مصريون من لجنة التحقيق في حادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية، في البحر المتوسط، الشهر الماضي، إن الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة سيواصلان إرسال إشارات حتى 24 يونيو الجاري.   وكشفت المحققون عن أن الطائرة دارت حول نفسها في الهواء قبل اختفائها من شاشات الرادار.   وأضاف المحققون - في بيان نقلته وكالة "سبوتنيك" الروسية، اليوم الثلاثاء - أنه من المتوقع استمرار الإشارات الصادرة عن أجهزة مسجلات طائرة مصر للطيران حتى يوم 24 من هذا الشهر.   وتابع المحققون، أن اللجنة وافقت على طلب من مجلس سلامة النقل الأمريكي للمشاركة في التحقيق.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2016)

*صحيفة أمريكية 
الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة لم تنفجر في الهواء






قالت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال اï»·مريكية، إن المعلومات التي كشف عنها فريق التحقيق الخاص بالطائرة المصرية، تشير إلى أن الطائرة لم تنفجر في الهواء فجأة.   وذكرت الصحيفة، أن آخر المعلومات عن الطائرة، تشير إلى وجود حالة طوارئ تم إعلانها في اللحظات الأخيرة من الطائرة قبل سقوطها، وربما لم يكن الطيارين متحكمين تمامًا بالطائرة.   وأضافت الصحيفة - في تقرير لها اليوم - أن بيان المحققين المصريين، الذي نشر عن الطائرة، يطابق النتائج التي عثر عيلها فريق التحقيق اليوناني، حول ما حدث في اللحظات الأخيرة، قبل سقوطها في البحر المتوسط.   وتابعت الصحيفة، أن ما عثر عليه الفريق المصري، لا يكشف حتى الآن، عن الكثير في حادث طائرة مصر للطيران التي سقطت في البحر المتوسط، فجر يوم 19 مايو الماضي.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 يونيو 2016)

عايز اقول معلومة ليكم 

الصندوق الاسود ليس اسمه صندوق اسود 
داة لونة برتقالى ياجماعة 

داة برتقالى ................


----------



## بايبل333 (14 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *مفاجأة جديدة عن الصندوق الأسود في أعماق مياه المتوسط
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الصندوق داة لونه ..............اسود ياجماعة 
انظروا جيداً


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> الصندوق داة لونه ..............اسود ياجماعة
> انظروا جيداً


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مالك مصدووم كدا هههههههههههه ايوا هو اسمه اسود لكن لونه مش اسود
 لونه لازم يبقى فاقع علشان يبان 
اتسمى اسود علشان بيرطبت البحث عليه بحدوث حادث اسود و موت


----------



## بايبل333 (14 يونيو 2016)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك مصدووم كدا هههههههههههه ايوا هو اسمه اسود لكن لونه مش اسود
> لونه لازم يبقى فاقع علشان يبان
> اتسمى اسود علشان بيرطبت البحث عليه بحدوث حادث اسود و موت



ههههههههههههههههههه
الله العظيم يا اخواتى على شعب داة


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2016)

في علوم الحاسوب والهندسة "الصندوق الأسود" هو فكرة مجردة تطلق على أي جهاز، أو موضوع، أو نظام، يعمل على استلام معلومات وحفظها ولا يُعرف ما بداخله، بما في ذلك الترانزستور والعقل البشري.

لون صندوق الطائرة برتقالي فاقع اللون لتسهيل العثور عليه بين حطام الطائرة.  ما ذكره مخترع الجهاز الاسترالي ديفيد وارن هو أن أحد الصحفيين، عندما رأى الصندوق وعلم كيف يعمل هتف قائلا:  this is a wonderful black box، وهكذا كانت التسمية.


----------



## كليماندوس (15 يونيو 2016)

*3 طرق لإيجاد الصندوق الأسود بعد توقف إشارته







26 يومًا على فقدان الطائرة المصرية التي انطلقت من مطار شارل ديجول الفرنسي في اتجاهها إلى القاهرة، وأدى فقدانها إلى وفاة 66 راكبا وفق الأرقام الرسمية، وخلال تلك الفترة تكاتفت الجهود المصرية الفرنسية للبحث عن الصندوق الأسود القادر على كشف غموض الحادثة.

وتبلغ فترة عمل الصندوق الأسود 30 يومًا إن لم يتم العثور عليه يفقد أي «داتا» تم تخزينها وفق وزير الطيران، ومع مرور 26 يوما يصبح أمامنا 4 أيام فما الحل إن لم يتم العثور عليه، وما هي الطرق التي من الممكن اللجوء إليها.

طريقة النظر
يقول الكابتن أحمد يونس رئيس رابطة الطيارين السابقين، إن انتهاء إشارة الصندوق الأسود يصعب من البحث عن حطام الطائرة المصرية المفقودة، ولكن هناك طريقة نلجأ إليها بعد انتهاء الإشارة، وهي البحث بواسطة «النظر» عن طريق كاميرا يتم إنزالها في وسط الماء لكن البحث بها يتطلب فترة طويلة، فالأمر يشبه إلى حد كبير البحث عن "إبرة في كومة قش"، وقد يتطلب البحث بها من شهور لسنوات.

معلومات الردار

وأضاف اللواء الطيار عبد الحكيم شلبي، أن الصندوق الأسود يمثل أساس تحقيقات تحطم الطائرة، وما قد نصل إليه بدونه ماهو إلا أجتهادات.

وتابع إنه في حالة فقدان الصندوق الأسود يمكن اللجوء إلى المعلومات التي سجلها الردار في آخر مشهد للطائرة ويتم البحث في تلك المنطقة عن الصندوق لكن الأمر سيزداد صعوبة.

غواصات
وأشار الطيار جاد الكريم، رئيس شركة المطارات سابقا، إلى أن لجنة التحقيقات قد أعلنت سابقا أنها حددت موقع الاستغاثة الخاص بإشارة الصندوق، ومكان الإشارة عبارة عن مثلث من كيلو لـ 2كيلو، في حالة انقطاع بث إشارة الصندوق الأسود نلجأ إلى البحث في نفس مكان الإشارة بالغواصات لكن الأمر يتطلب وقتا طويلا يمتد لشهور لعدم وجود دليل يوضح مكان حطام الطائرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يونيو 2016)

*اخيرا اخبار جيدة

إنقاذ وحدة الذاكرة الخاصة بتسجيل أحداث
 كابينة الطائرة المنكوبة

صرح اللواء بحري ممدوح الامام، الخبير في مجال النقل البحري والموانئ بأن سفن البحث والانقاذ التي تباشر الكشف عن اسباب حادث طائرة مصر للطيران في مياه البحر المتوسط استطاعت امس تحديد مواقع القطع الكبيرة من حطام الطائرة.

وأضاف الخبير البحري خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج" كلام في رمضان" المذاع على قناة "تن" الفضائية ان سفن البحث والانقاذ استطاعت اليوم انتشال احد الصندوقين الاسودين، موضحا ان اي طائرة تحتوي على عدد 2 صندوق اسود احدهما خاص بتحديد ما يدور داخل كابينة القيادة ، والآخر خاص بتحديد بيانات عن اجهزة الطائرة وما طرأ عليها من تغيرات قبل الحادث وهو لا يقل اهمية عن الصندوق الآخر.

وصرح بأن الصندوق الاسود الخاص بتحديد ما يدور داخل كابينة القيادة هو الذي استطاعت جهات البحث العثور عليه وانتشاله اليوم. 

وأوضح اللواء ممدوح الامام ان الصندوق الذي عثر عليه لم يكن في حالة سليمة ولكنه اكد في الوقت نفسه ان جهات البحث استطاعت انقاذ وحدة الذاكرة الخاصة بتسجيل ما يدور داخل كابينة القيادة، مشيرا الى ان جهات التحقيق سوف تبدأ بفحص جهاز الذاكرة لمعرفة مدى تأثره ببقائه تحت الماء كل تلك الفترة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يونيو 2016)

*بعد العثورعلى الصندوق الأسود..
كشف تفاصيل آخر 10 دقائق فى «كابينة»
 قيادة الطائرة المصرية






كشفت مصادر، أن القوات البحرية، بالتعاون مع السلطات الفرنسية، وسفينة البحث عن حطام الطائرة المنكوبة، استطاعت العثور على أحد الصندوقين الأسودين للطائرة، منذ أيام، آلا أن جهات التحقيق المصرية المختصة، أمرت بالتحفظ على الصندوق الأسود وتكتم الخبر حتى تم إبلاغ الجهات السيادية بهذا الأمر، موضحة أنه بعرض الأمر على رئاسة الجمهورية، شددت على ضرورة عدم الإعلان عن العثور على الصندوق الأسود؛ لحين تفريغه، والإطلاع على البيانات الموجودة به، والتأكد من حقيقة استهداف الطائرة بصاروخين.
وأوضحت المصادر إلى أن جهات التحقيق، وجهات سيادية، وممثل من رئاسة الجمهورية، فرغوا تسجيلات الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة، مشيرة إلى وجود بعض التلفيات به، وحدوث تشويش على صوت قائد الطيارة، ومساعده بـ"الكبينة"، وأنه تمت إعادة تفريغ آخر 10 دقائق بالصندوق أكثر من مرة؛ للتأكد مما حدث على متن الطائرة قبل سقوطها فى البحر المتوسط.

وفجرت المصادر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، وهى أنه تبين من تفريغ تسجيلات الصندوق الأسود للطائرة المنكوبة، أن مساعد قائد الطائرة أكد استهداف الطائرة بصاروخ، وأن تفريغ التسجيلات أكد ما جاء فى التقرير الذى كان مصحوبًا بصور وتسجيلات والذى قدمته الإمارات لرئاسة الجمهورية قبل أسابيع.

وكشفت المصادر أيضًا أن الجهات السيادية أرسلت تقريرًا مفصلًا بتفريغ تسجيلات الصندوق الأسود، منوهة إلى أن السيسى أمر بعدم الإفصاح عن العثور على "الصندوق الأسود"، خاصة أن الولايات المتحدة هى التى تقف وراء استهداف الطائرة.

وأشارت المصادر إلى وجود مباحثات بين السيسى والرئيس الفرنسى "أولاند"، وأنهما اتفقا على استمرار وجود السفينة المخصصة للبحث عن الصندوق الأسود الخاص بمحركات الطائرة، وعدم الإفصاح عن العثور على الصندوق الأسود الخاص بـ"كابينة الطيار".

وأكدت المصادر أن دليل استهداف طائرة مصر للطيران بصاروخين من خلال القاعدة العسكرية الأمريكية بعد تفريغ محتويات الصندوق الأسود يستخدمه "السيسى" استخدامًا سياسيًا، معتبرًا أن أمريكا "ربطت حبل المشنقة على عنقها".
جدير بالذكر، أن "النبأ" علمت أن الدولة المصنعة لمحركات طائرة "إيرباص" هى المملكة المتحدة البريطانية، وهى محركات "رولز رويس".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2016)

*اخيرا اخبار جيدة 2

كواليس سقوط الطائرة المصرية بين أيدي المحققين..






اقترب المحققون من الكشف عن أسباب تحطم الطائرة المصرية المنكوبة، التي سقطت في البحر المتوسط في 19 مايو الماضي، بعدما أعلن اليوم عن انتشال الصندوق الأسود الثاني، وذلك بعد 24 ساعة فقط من استخراج مسجل قمرة القيادة وهو الجزء الأهم في الصندوق الأسود الأول للطائرة.
وكانت السفينة التابعة لشركة "ديب أوشن سيرش"، انتشلت الجهاز المسجّل، على عدة مراحل بعدما وجده فريق البحث في حالة تحطم، وأوضح بيان لجنة التحقيق أن أجهزة السفينة "تمكنت من انتشال الجزء الذي يحتوي على وحدة الذاكرة والتي تعتبر أهم جزء في جهاز المسجل".
وأكد خبراء الطيران، أن العثور على الصندوق الأسود سوف يعطي مؤشرات قوية للتعرف عما أصاب الطائرة المنكوبة، وأشاروا إلى أن تحطم الغلاف الخارجي للصندوق لا يعني بالضرورة تعرض الطائرة للإنفجار، وإنما قد يرجع ذلك إلى قوة الارتطام.
اللواء طيار أركان حرب هشام الحلبي، مستتشار أكادمية ناصر العسكرية العليا، أكد أن الصندوق الأسود يعد أحد الوثائق الرئيسية للتعرف على أسباب سقوط الطائرة، مشيرًا إلى أن العثور على الجزء الثاني من الصندوق سوف يظهر إذا كانت الطائرة سقطت في حالة اضطرارية، من عدمه.
وأوضح، أن تحطم الصندوق لحق بالجزء الخارجي فقط، وإنما الجزء الخاص بالذاكرة فإنه في حالة جيدة تسمح باستخراج البيانات، لافتًا إلى وجود العديد من التقنيات الحديثة التي بإمكانها استخراج البيانات حتى وإن تعرض الجزء الهام في الصندوق إلى التلف.
وعن إحتمالية تعرض الطائرة لحادث إنفجار، قال حلبي، إنه من المبكر تحديد ما تعرضت له الطائرة المنكوبة، خاصة في ظل عدم توافر الأدلة، مضيفًا أن تحطم جزء من الغلاف الخارجي لا يعني انفجار الطائرة، وإنما لابد من توافر البيانات اللازمة قبل الوقوف على أية فرضيات.
واتفق معه اللواء طيار جاد كريم نصر، رئيس شركة الطائرات المصرية سابقًا، حيث أكد أن الصندوق الأسود من أهم الدلائل والبراهين الرئيسية التي يمكن الاستناد إليها إذا كان في حالة جيدة.
ونوه إلى أن الصندوق الأول يقوم بتسجيل محادثات النصف ساعة الأخيرة بين قائد الطائرة وأبراج المراقبة، بينما يقوم الصندوق الثاني بتسجيل معلومات خاصة بالطائرة نفسها مثل سرعتها ووقت صعودها، وبالتالي فإن هذه المعلومات بإمكانها أن تعطي نتيجة قوية في سير التحقيقات بالتعاون مع المعلومات المتوافرة بسجلات الطائرة وتحقيقات مطار شارل ديجول.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يونيو 2016)

*مصر تحسم إمكانية إرسال
 الصندوقين الأسودين للخارج






قال وزير الطيران المدني "شريف فتحي"، إن لجنة التحقيقات ستقرر، الثلاثاء حول إمكانية إرسال وحدات الذاكرة للصندوقين الأسودين لطائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة 19 مايو، لتصليحها بالخارج أو محلياً.

وأضاف الوزير نقلاً عن وكالة "رويترز" أنه في حالة إرسال وحدات الذاكرة للخارج، سيكون ذلك لمدة 24 ساعة فقط وتحت إشراف مصري.

وكانت لجنة التحقيقات أعلنت، أول أمس وجود تلفيات كبيرة بوحدة الذاكرة للصندوقين الأسودين، مما يتطلب وقتاً وجهداً أكبر لتصليحها، قد يضطر لإرسالها للخارج.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2016)

اومال ايه موضوع الصاروخين دول!!
اما نشوف ....


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

*اييييييه تعيشو و تفتكرو

رئيس الوزراء يصدر قرارا عن المفقودين
 في حادث سقوط طائرة مصر للطيران






رئيس الوزراء يصدر قرارا باعتبار المفقودين في حادث سقوط طائرة مصر للطيران أمواتاً
أصدر المهندس شريف اسماعيل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، قراراً باعتبار المفقودين في حادث سقوط طائرة شركة مصر للطيران القادمة من باريس (الرحلة رقم 804) يوم 19 /5 /2016 أمواتاً. وقد جاء القرار بناء على ما عرضه وزير الطيران المدني بعد التحري واستظهار القرائن، التي تشير إلى وفاة المفقودين في حادث طائرة مصر للطيران، والتي سقطت إثر تحطمها في البحر المتوسط خلال رحلتها بين باريس والقاهرة، وكان على متنها 29 راكباً مصرياً، إلى جانب طاقم الطائرة وعددهم (9).
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*بدء
 استخراج شهادات وفاة ضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة






قالت مصادر بشركة مصر للطيران، إن الشركة بدأت في إجراءات استخراج شهادات الوفاة لأسر ضحايا طائرة مصر للطيران المنكوبة التي سقطت في البحر المتوسط، وراح ضحيتها كل ركاب الطائرة، بما فيهم طاقم الطائرة.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الإجراءات المطلوبة، تتم من خلال إحضار مقرر قرار وزاري من رئيس الوزراء بمطابع الأميرية ويتم تقديمها لمكاتب الصحة التابعة لها لاستخراجها، موضحة أنه فور استخراج شهادة الوفاة، يتم استخراج إعلان الوراثة بعد شهرين لصرف التعويض المبدئي.

يشار أن صفوت مسلم رئيس الشركة القابضة لمصر للطيران، قال إنه تم الاتفاق مع شركات التأمين على صرف مبلغ ظ¢ظ¥ ألف دولار، كتعويض مؤقت لأسرة كل راكب من ضحايا الطائرة، وذلك عقب تحديد الورثة الشرعيين وإصدار إعلان الوراثة، وذلك لحين إجراء التسوية الخاصة لإصدار القيمة الكاملة للتأمين وفقا للقواعد المتعارف عليها عالميا للتأمين.

وأشار مسلم إلى أن مبلغ ظ¢ظ¥ ألف دولار تعويض مؤقت لضحايا الطائرة وفقا لمقاييس التأمين العالمية وسيصرف للجميع بما فيهم طاقم الطائرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*الكشف عن أولى حقائق كارثة طائرة مصر للطيران






أعلنت لجنة التحقيق المصرية في حادث طائرة مصر للطيران، الأربعاء 29 يونيو/حزيران، أن الحطام الخاص بالجزء الأمامي أظهر مؤشرات تلف بسبب حرارة عالية ودخان كثيف أسود.

وذكرت اللجنة أنه: "تم بنجاح تحميل البيانات الخاصة بجهاز مسجل معلومات الطيران الخاص بالطائرة A320 المنكوبة وجاري الإعداد والتحقق من 1200 معلومة عن أداء الطائرة أثناء الرحلة تمهيدا للبدء في مرحلة القراءة والتحليل".

وأضافت: "تشير المعلومات الأولية المسجلة على الجهاز إلى أنه تم تسجيل بيانات الرحلة منذ إقلاع الطائرة من مطار شارل ديغول حتى توقف التسجيل عند ارتفاع 37 ألف قدم مكان وقوع الحادث"، وتابعت: "تتوافق البيانات المسجلة على الجهاز مع رسائل نظم التواصل والإبلاغ مع الطائرة التي تشير إلى وجود دخان في دورة المياه ودخان صادر من غرفة الأجهزة الإلكترونية للطائرة".

وأكدت اللجنة أنه قد "أظهرت قطع من الحطام الخاصة بالجزء الأمامي للطائرة الذي تم انتشاله مؤشرات تلف بسبب حرارة عالية ودخان كثيف أسود، وسوف يتم عمل تحليل شامل لمحاولة معرفة مصدر وأسباب تلك المؤشرات".

يذكر أن طائرة مصر للطيران سقطت خلال رحلتها من باريس إلى القاهرة في مياه البحر المتوسط في 19 مايو/ أيار الماضي.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يوليو 2016)

*صحيفة فرنسية بيانات الصندوق الأسود
 للطائرة المصرية تفجر مفاجأة






كشفت صحيفة "لو فيجارو" الفرنسية، اليوم أن بيانات أحد الصندوقين الأسودين لطائرة "مصر للطيران" المنكوبة 19 مايو الماضي، توضح أن أحد الطيارين حاول إخماد نيران بقمرة القيادة قبل تحطم الطائرة.

ونقلاً عن صحيفة "اندبندنت" البريطانية، أن المعلومات من وحدة الذاكرة لمسجل اتصالات كابينة القيادة حول اندلاع نيران بالكابينة، سبق أن أكدتها تقارير للجنة التحقيقات المصرية بالحادث عن تصاعد دخان من الطائرة.

كما أضافت "اندبندنت" أن حطام الطائرة التي عُثر عليها، تظهر علامات دخان سميك وأن التحطم ناتج عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وفقاً للجنة التحقيقات.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

*الطب الشرعى انتهى من التقرير المبدئى لضحايا الطائرة المصرية






قالت مصادر طبية بمصلحة الطب الشرعى بزينهم ،عن انتهاء الفريق الطبى المخصص لإجراء تحاليل البصمة الوراثية وبيان الصفة التشريحة لضحايا الطائرة المنكوبة من إعداد التقارير الأولية، كما قاربت على الانتهاء من إعداد التقرير النهائى حول السيناريو الذى حدث مع الضحايا أثناء سقوط الطائرة . وأكدت المصادر ، أن المصلحة قامت خلال الفترة الماضية بإجراء تحليل الحامض النووي "DNA" لجميع الرفات البشرية والأشلاء التي تم انتشالها مؤخرا بعد تحديد مكانها في موقع حادث الطائرة المنكوبة ومطابقتها مع عينات أهالى الضحايا وتبين تطابق عدد منها مع البصمة الوراثية لضحايا . وكشفت المصادر ، أن التقارير المبدئية للصفة التشريحية لبعض الاشلاء، بها حروق وهو ما يرجح ان تكون الطائرة احترقت قبل سقوطها فى المياه . وكانت لجنة التحقيق في حادث سقوط الطائرة المصرية تابعة لشركة "مصر للطيران" في مياه البحر المتوسط أثناء عودتها من باريس وعلى متنها 66 شخصًا بينهم طاقمها، ان السفينة الفرنسية التى تم تأجيرها للبحث عن الاشلاء والصندوقين الاسودين انتشلت جميع الرفات البشرية التي تم تحديد مكانها في موقع الحادث من خلال خبراء الطب الشرعي المصري والفرنسي المتواجدين على متن السفينة التي استأجرتها الحكومة المصرية للبحث عن أشلاء ضحايا الطائرة، وباقي أجزائها. ​*


----------

